# What are we watching on TV?



## micmclo

At the moment
Breaking Bad
Downton Abbey
Boardwalk Empire

Good shows from this year
Game of Thrones
Suits
Neccessary Roughness
Damages Season Four

Some older shows
Murder One
If you like cop shows, The Wire/The Shield/Chicago Code
Spartacus, there were two series
Veronica Mars
Jericho
Any series of Damages

Looking forward to 
Game of Thrones Season Two
Boss, a political drama starting next month

What I didn't like
Dexter, why the hype?

Any recommendations from the good folks of AAM?

Have I missed any gems?


----------



## micmclo

The Real Housewives of New Jersey gets you a ban 
And much deserved abuse and ridicule


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> At the moment
> Breaking Bad


 
+1

If you're up to date with this, then all other TV pales into insignificance.

FACT !

I'm watching Season 2 of Treme. The storylines and characters aren't as good as they could be, but the music is great.

There's a new one starting Sunday 02 October called 'Homeland' or 'Homelands'. Early reviews make this one to keep an eye out for.


----------



## micmclo

Ah, I'd forgotton about Homeland

Episode One is already leaked, saw it last week

Looks quality and it's perfectly setup for Episode Two


----------



## Laramie

Survivor TG4.
Little Britain (about British living in France)
Grand Designs.
Spooks.


----------



## Purple

I don't get to see any of those... bloody work... bloody kids


----------



## Boyd

Looking forward to this coming up soon: American Horror Story


----------



## liaconn

Downton Abbey
Irish Masterchef
Mount Pleasant
Outnumbered


----------



## TarfHead

liaconn said:


> Outnumbered


 
IMHO .. it's lost it's spark. The contributions of Karen & Ben seem more scripted, more forced, less spontaneous. Still watching it.


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> I don't get to see any of those... bloody work... bloody kids



I would like to add ... bloody wife and her bloody soaps


----------



## Ciaraella

Laramie said:


> Survivor TG4.




I looove survivor!

Ringer (sarah michelle gellar's new series, looks kind of thriller, mystery style) is starting tonight, i think on sky living.

I'd recommend blue bloods.

I'm starting maternity leave next week so i have seasons 1 and 2 of mad men to entertain me til the baby makes an appearance, haven't seen any mad men at all yet so looking forward to that.

I'm on season 3 of the tudors, season 2 with anne boleyn was the best so far but season 3 ain't bad either.

Must invest in breaking bad, all reports seem good.


----------



## csirl

micmclo said:


> At the moment
> Breaking Bad
> Downton Abbey
> Boardwalk Empire
> 
> Good shows from this year
> Game of Thrones
> Suits
> Neccessary Roughness
> Damages Season Four
> 
> Some older shows
> Murder One
> If you like cop shows, The Wire/The Shield/Chicago Code
> Spartacus, there were two series
> Veronica Mars
> Jericho
> Any series of Damages
> 
> Looking forward to
> Game of Thrones Season Two
> Boss, a political drama starting next month
> 
> What I didn't like
> Dexter, why the hype?
> 
> Any recommendations from the good folks of AAM?
> 
> Have I missed any gems?


 
Must admit, I've never seen a single episode of any of the above - like Purple, work and kids doesnt leave a lot of time for anything else. 

The only stuff I get to watch is the odd sports progrmame - and usually via tivo as work/kids dont fit in with TV schedules. I also watch Dragons Den - that new female Dragon is very scarey.


----------



## Godfather

I'm not here to do ads but since I upgraded my box to record stuff on the TV I love it!!! 

And btw I record mainly films and documentaries at the moment.


----------



## csirl

P.S. slightly off topic re: kids programmes - does anyone think there is something creepy about Mr. Tumble?


----------



## michaelm

I like Survivor and Modern Family is good (both on download).


----------



## levelpar

> like Purple, work and kids doesnt leave a lot of time for anything else.



Surely you mean,with all the tv it doesn't leave a lot of time for work and the kids


----------



## levelpar

> Surely you mean,with all the tv it doesn't leave a lot of time for work and the kids



sorry, got you mixed up with my thoughts on Micmclo


----------



## TarfHead

csirl said:


> work and kids doesnt leave a lot of time for anything else.


 
But .. when work is done and the kids are in bed, sitting down to watch TV is what most people do. Maybe not every night of the week, but most nights. And when you have that time, you might as well watch something worth watching.

When my kids are teenagers, I expect that will all change, change utterly and a terrible beauty will be born .


----------



## liaconn

TarfHead said:


> IMHO .. it's lost it's spark. The contributions of Karen & Ben seem more scripted, more forced, less spontaneous. Still watching it.


 
I agree. I suppose it was inevitable as they got older.

Did you see it last night? Aunty Angela is back. Hurray!


----------



## Vanilla

I don't have any time to watch television either. Between work, children, my charity work, my world peace-keeping duties and the work I'm currently doing to to try to keep the State going financially, oh and my electoral campaign work plus the novel I'm currently writing ( and did I mention my fundraising for local voluntary organisations)....


----------



## TarfHead

Vanilla said:


> I don't have any time to watch television either. Between work, children, my charity work, my world peace-keeping duties and the work I'm currently doing to to try to keep the State going financially, oh and my electoral campaign work plus the novel I'm currently writing ( and did I mention my fundraising for local voluntary organisations)....


 
Slacker  !


----------



## MrEBear

If you're into sci fi then Fallen Skies is the show for you. I recorded them all before watching them and I have to say it was well worth waiting to watch them back to back. 

Also The Alphas isn't bad, the characters can be kinda annoying but that's just because they're all so naturally flawed like real people

Bear


----------



## One

The presidential debate on The Late Late Show tonight. I hope it is a good one.


----------



## Mpsox

Octanoughts and Grandpa in my pocket with my little un on the CBeebies.

Strictly will be on in my house tonight(and for the next 3 months) so I may need to give the debate on the LLS a miss I won't be watching it, I just wont have the remote). Baseball playoffs also start tonight on ESPN at 10pm.

We've also been watching the Great British bake off, nummy ideas for the weekend


----------



## horusd

Re-runs of ER 's final series. It's on the same time as the 6pm news, and that, with the presidential campaign and the euro-crisis, is just dandy.


----------



## Vanilla

TarfHead said:


> Slacker  !


 

Well, I was trying to be modest...I didn't mention my work with the law reform commission and many other non-profit organisations. Actually I don't even have time to write this post so sorry if I'm being too brief.


----------



## Maximus152

A little Murder she wrote, a smidgen of George and Mildred and of course Mil bag...not to be out done by Hardy Bucks.

Maximus
becasue Im worth it


----------



## Sue Ellen

Vanilla said:


> Well, I was trying to be modest...I didn't mention my work with the law reform commission and many other non-profit organisations. Actually I don't even have time to write this post so sorry if I'm being too brief.



Silly Billy, you forgot to mention your album with all those songs that you wrote down through the years, and that you sing so well, and the designer clothes label that you're also working on.  Far too modest for your own good


----------



## DB74

Mpsox said:


> Baseball playoffs also start tonight on ESPN at 10pm.



How 'bout dem Red Sox man?


----------



## Complainer

Vanilla said:


> I don't have any time to watch television either. Between work, children, my charity work, my world peace-keeping duties and the work I'm currently doing to to try to keep the State going financially, oh and my electoral campaign work plus the novel I'm currently writing ( and did I mention my fundraising for local voluntary organisations)....



You're not possibly hinting that anyone would be exaggerating for effect, are you?


----------



## Vanilla

Complainer said:


> You're not possibly hinting that anyone would be exaggerating for effect, are you?


 

Would I?


----------



## MrMan

Just started watching Sons of Anarchy (box set, but should still be doing the rounds on TV) and it looks good so far.


----------



## callybags

Just watched a little rugby match.
Earls in full flight
Bowe running like an arrow
Ferris wheeling around in the ruck
Sublime stuff


----------



## Marion

It was definitely worth getting up early for.

Well done Ireland!

Where did all that support come from? Did that many emigrate to  NZ?

Looking forward to Downtown Abbey.

Marion


----------



## Boyd

TarfHead said:


> There's a new one starting Sunday 02 October called 'Homeland' or 'Homelands'. Early reviews make this one to keep an eye out for.




Good recommendation on this, downloaded missed episodes and caught up, good show


----------



## TarfHead

*Community*

I watched it when it started and thought 'Meh'. I've since read good things about it (currently in season 3) and decided to give it another chance.

Good call ! It's a very good comedy. It sometimes breaks the Seinfeld (_no hugging, no learning_) Rule but generally includes enough laugh out loud moments to reward your investment of time.

Plus one of the Mad Men actors that I wouldn't have recognised. Plus Chevy Chase is something funny !

Unfortunately it's only available on TV, AFAIK, on some obscure UK digital channel, so it's either get a box set or 'obtain'  a copy from less formal channels .


----------



## Complainer

Love/Hate on RTE - good drama


----------



## Bubbly Scot

I feel like a bit of a TV slob because everything I watch is probably the Jedward of TV. Anyway....

For hubby and I (so tempted to write DH here )
Fringe
Pan Am
Mount Pleasant, although it's finished for now and been replaced by
The Cafe
Medics, or any UK based emergency medical programme

Family viewing
Modern Family
The Middle
I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here
Doctor Who

Guilty Pleasure, only I watch
The X Factor
New two and a half men

Everything get's sky+'d so we can skip the adverts.

For anyone who can get BBC2 NI, my pipe band is featured on a programme at 7.30 tonight (Wednesday). I'm sure you're all rushing to sky+ that


----------



## micmclo

Liked Downton Abbey so I'm going through Upstairs Downstairs
First two series were excellent
I've just started the third series but lots of new people so it's a bit like starting again


Looking forward to Alan Sugar's Apprentice, it's quality every year.
I haven't watched Bill Cullens version since Season One so years ago

I've also discovered Spooks.
Completed the first season last week, I love this show. Don't know how I missed it first time around
Nearly ten series to get through, keep me going




Bubbly Scot said:


> For hubby and I (so tempted to write DH here )



Why I oughta


----------



## liaconn

I think the telly's crap at the moment. All the decent programmes seemed to finish up in early November and there's nothing I'd rush home to watch these days. Even The Apprentice (the Irish version) seems a bit lack lustre and boring this year.


----------



## Ceepee

The Killing II, on BBC 4.


----------



## becky

Pan Am is very good on monday, well for fashion and make up anyway.  

I think holby city is a good reliable at the moment.


----------



## horusd

Masterchef. BBC 2 Mon -Thurs 8/8.30.


----------



## Complainer

becky said:


> Pan Am is very good on monday, well for fashion and make up anyway.



Easy on the eye, all right. Generally easy on the brain too.


----------



## STEINER

Love Hate on RTE

The Frontline on RTE

Have I got news for you BBC

Frozen Planet BBC

Temple Street hosp TV3

Criminal Minds SKY

any of the reruns of CSI and Cold Case and Law and Order SVU


----------



## Alwyn

Tallafornia on TV3!  I need to get out more!


----------



## Boyd

TarfHead said:


> *Community*
> 
> I watched it when it started and thought 'Meh'. I've since read good things about it (currently in season 3) and decided to give it another chance.
> .



I think thats now cancelled: [broken link removed]


----------



## micmclo

Boss, Homeland and Boardwalk Empire are all finished 

At least Spartacus starts next month


----------



## TarfHead

Homeland has one more to go . The replacement in the HBO Sunday night schedule for Boardwalk Empire was 'sneak-peeked' on Sunday.

It's called Luck, is based around the horse racing industry, and stars Dustin Hoffman and Nick Nolte. It's made by the guy who made Deadwood, and Michael Mann is involved too. With that line-up it can only be good. Unless it isn't .


----------



## micmclo

Sounds good, will check out Luck for sure 

HBO just keep producing winners


----------



## micmclo

Another gem I missed first time around was Luther, it's a BBC production
And available in all the usual places 

It's a great show, I was impressed by Stringer Bell's English accent!
Only later did I find out he was actually English 

He plays a police officer on a special taskforce, it's realy good

Plus the second series ends with this great song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30U1-5-k1P4

Check it out


----------



## burger1979

Lately i have been watching Assassins Creed with an intriguing character called Ezio, also catching up on Frozen Planet and Lifes Too Short.


----------



## liaconn

I am looking forward to the Christmas Day episode of Downton Abbey.


----------



## TarfHead

We may need a new thread to rant about how bad Christmas TV is last/this/next year and how there's no Bond movie or no Wallace & Gromit or no Great Escape or no It's a Wonderful Life.

From what I've seen, the line-ups are no better or no worse than other years. 75% of people in my house (guess who's the 25%  !) will want to watch the Doctor Who special, 0% will want to watch Downton Abbey and (a different) 25% will want to watch the new AbFab.

I hope the Christmas Outnumbered is netter than the most recent series, but I'm keeping expectations low.

Time to load up the USB stick and sit back. I'm compiling a list of classic Christmas episodes of TV series we like & then choose from one of the many unwatched films we have to hand. Or one of the box-sets under the tree.


----------



## Complainer

Great Escape is definitely on some time over the holiday - unmissable.


----------



## micmclo

What? No Bond film? For shame RTÉ, for shame

I'll head off now and get the RTÉ guide, I only buy it once a year.


----------



## Pope John 11

micmclo said:


> What? No Bond film? For shame RTÉ, for shame
> 
> I'll head off now and get the RTÉ guide, I only buy it once a year.



Don't be paying Pat Kenny's wages.


----------



## becky

liaconn said:


> I am looking forward to the Christmas Day episode of Downton Abbey.


 
Me too.  Love period dramas and this is a real good one.


----------



## micmclo

In that case look forward to Great Expectations on BBC over Christmas
Gillian Anderson is in it, bit of info here
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...play-Miss-Havisham-in-Great-Expectations.html

And if you like that sort of thing, check out Bleak House, Anderson is in that also. Charles Dance too, a great cast
All up on youtube. A few hours great viewing


There are a few others on youtube
Catherine Cookson's The Girl and The Cinder Path


----------



## TarfHead

TarfHead said:


> We may need a new thread to rant about how bad Christmas TV is last/this/next year and how there's no Bond movie or no Wallace & Gromit or no Great Escape or no It's a Wonderful Life.


 
Just to be clear - I was not suggesting that those programmes are not on TV this year. Just that these tend to be the programmes cited when people are commenting on Christmas TV.


----------



## liaconn

Apart from Downton Abbey my Christmas highlights will be:

Outnumbered
The Borrowers
Ab Fab
Poirot


----------



## micmclo

This month the plan is:

Hell on Wheels, Series One is nearly over
Colm Meaney is in it as well the beautiful Dominique McElligott. So Ireland well represented

Spartacus starts at the end of the month.

Luck from HBO seems decent. Episode Two at the end of the month

I'm working through The Good Wife, it's ok

Lost interest in Spooks when they got rid of Matthew MacFadyen, I don't like this new guy at all

And since I watch period dramas there's an old one on youtube called When the boat comes in. Set in the North of England after WWI. Deals a lot with poverty, land fit for heroes, Catholic Church imposing their will and there are also soldiers getting good pay with the Black N'Tans so they sign up. Interesting

A young Tony Doyle is in it as the priest


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> Ah, I'd forgotton about Homeland
> 
> Episode One is already leaked, saw it last week
> 
> Looks quality and it's perfectly setup for Episode Two


 
Starts on RTE2 Friday 9:30 ish.

Possibly the best new US TV drama of 2011 and RTE pitch it against the Late Late Show .

I'm up to episode 6 and it's good. Over the Christmas holiday, I watched Stardust with the kids and kept expecting the Claire Danes character to slip into her Homeland one . And for Charlie Cox to slip into his Boardwalk Empire one  !


----------



## ajapale

*Borgen Danish political drama Saturdays BBC4 *


----------



## TarfHead

ajapale said:


> *Borgen Danish political drama Saturdays BBC4*


 
The TV column in today's The Guardian was full of love for Borgen. They were mad about The Killing too.


----------



## micmclo

I watched the American version of The Killing and while it started well I was less then impressed

And it's done desperate things for Seattle's tourist industry, always dark, gloomy and pouring rain 

I've heard the Danish version was better but I don't realy watch the same series all over again


----------



## micmclo

Currently getting through The Good Wife, it's a legal drama from CBS
Pretty good, would recommend

Southland, the TV cop show is back this month too


----------



## MeathCommute

micmclo said:


> Currently getting through The Good Wife, it's a legal drama from CBS


 
Julianna Margulies...drool...drool....


----------



## micmclo

Superb start to SouthLAnd Season Four, best cop show on TV right now

Saw Birdsong from BBC which of course is available in all the usual places 
Beautifully shot and directed but wasn't mad about it. Very little dialogue but lots of long shots of Eddie Redmayne staring dreamily into the distance. One for the lady viewers I think

As for the lads, Spartacus Vengence has kicked up the gore and violence to a whole other level, people get sliced open and threatend with torture, oh yeah 

Watched Call the Midwife which was excellent and a big succuss. They've commissioned more episodes but I think it's a few months before they'll be completed.
Everyone talking about the comedian who played Nurse Chummy. I never heard of her before, is she famous? 

Also started into Sherlock Holmes, it came out last August but I'm only seeing it now. Script is sharp, witty and clever, love it, great show

Just on that note, Benedict Cumberbatch is in The Last Enemy, I've watched one episode out of five. BBC show, about three years old and he plays a brilliant mathematican called in to work on a big brother style national database that can track everyone. Very, very interesting. Was wondering about the accent of the Junior Minister, hah she's from Bray


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> Superb start to Copland Season Four, best cop show on TV right now


 
Do you mean Southland, or SouthLAnd ?



micmclo said:


> Also started into Sherlock Holmes, it came out last August but I'm only seeing it now. Script is sharp, witty and clever, love it, great show


 
Being pedantic .. Season 1 (3 episodes) was last Summer, and Season 2 (3 episodes) was earlier this month. The Hobbit suspended filming, allowing both Martin Freeman and Benedict Cumberbatch to work on Season 2.

BTW - finished Homeland at the weekend. If you're watching in on RTE2 (Friday), stick with it - it's worth it.


----------



## micmclo

You're right, Copland was a Stallone film, my mistake

As for Sherlock Holmes last summer, well the first episode was in the last week of July and the next two were in August. 
Not sure what the correction is for, I get these off the internet, not watching them live on BBC

Shows are usually over well over by the time I watch them 
It's the best way, watch them all in one go


----------



## Ceist Beag

Loved season 2 of Sherlock Holmes but missed Season 1 - where on t'internet do ye get them micmclo?


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> Not sure what the correction is for


 
Cos I'm a pedant  !

Just to distinguish that there are 6 episodes out there, not just the 3 that were screened in July/August.

House resumed last night after it's mid-season hiatus.

Alcatraz started last week and got some good reviews, but it's creative links to _Lost_ leave me wary of it.

The Walking Dead resumes 12 Feb, and Mad Men on 25 March.

Then Game of Thrones in April.


----------



## micmclo

Ah here now Ceist Beag, I can't post that up, that realy is a Ceist Mór

The mods would slap me down 
I've enough infractions as it is

That reminds me, when AAM crashed it knocked back my postcount and history but saved all my infractions 
No love and forgiveness and clean slates on AAM it seems 

Of course if I went to google and wanted a site to _let me watch this_  I might find something on the first result


----------



## Ceist Beag

micmclo said:


> Ah here now Ceist Beag, I can't post that up, that realy is a Ceist Mór



Ahem, yes understood micmclo - I just thought you might have some (perfectly legal) way of viewing BBC IPlayer from these shores!


----------



## micmclo

Ah yes

Well good weather in Dublin this week, it's a real _"hot spot"_, I might need sun screen as a _"shield"_

I might put those three words into google to see what to get 

It makes me invisible to the Brits, powerful stuff that sunscreen


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> The mods would slap me down


 
I understand that this topic should not be discussed in detail on AAM, but I did a short search on the Posting Guidelines and did not see where it is specifically mentioned.

Does a method for watching BBC iPlayer from this country fall under this heading ? Does that count as copyright infringement ?


----------



## Ceist Beag

In short micmclo - go raibh maith agat!


----------



## STEINER

I enjoyed the 2 part Birdsong WW1 era drama on the BBC Sundays at 9pm.


----------



## Boyd

Spartacus last night, good start to the season :-D


----------



## Purple

STEINER said:


> I enjoyed the 2 part Birdsong WW1 era drama on the BBC Sundays at 9pm.


Read the book, saw the first part. Super book (on my all time top 10 list), good TV but not brilliant.


----------



## TarfHead

micmclo said:


> Watched Call the Midwife which was excellent and a big succuss. They've commissioned more episodes but I think it's a few months before they'll be completed. Everyone talking about the comedian who played Nurse Chummy. I never heard of her before, is she famous?


 
Started watching this recently, or rather was in the room when the Mrs started watching it. Her mother was a midwife in the East End in the 1950s, so that's her interest.

The actress playing Chummy is Miranda Hart. She became well known about 2 years ago for her comedy series 'Miranda'. Never watched it - I know her from panel programmes, like HIGNY, or that one Jimmy Carr hosts.


----------



## TarfHead

Getting towards the end of the most recent series of Sons of Anarchy. 3 episodes left and I sense there's a 'Who shot JR' type cliffhanger coming. Not sure if there's another season in it, or if I have interest in another season.

After that there's The Walking Dead to catch up on, and Justified to get into.


----------



## micmclo

Watched part two of Birdsong from the BBC

Twas ok. I think the ladies will like it more, long lingering shots of Eddie Redmayne.
But the war action was superbly shot

The music was the best part, I have to get a copy of it somewhere.
I rewatched the part where he emerged from the tunnel and meets the Germans just for the music, it's epic as they say


----------



## liaconn

I am absolutely loving Call the Midwife. I'm also enjoying the final series of Desperate Housewives. Otherwise, there's nothing very gripping on at the moment.


----------



## TarfHead

liaconn said:


> I'm also enjoying the final series of Desperate Housewives.


 
Each time I see the trailer for DH I wonder "Who's still watching that ?"

So it's you  ?


----------



## Marion

I'm loving Borgen. 

Am enjoying Birdsong *(loved the book).

Love Masterchef, and really enjoy Come Dine with Me.

I'm looking forward to the next series of My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding.

Marion


----------



## Latrade

American Horror Story was pretty decent. Family in haunted house stuff. It got very very stupidly bizarre about halfway through and you could tell the writers had no idea where they were taking this, but they did quickly turn it around and with a large suspension of reality I liked it alot. 

Another US show that has taken me by surprise is Grimm. I didn't have any hopes at all for it, but it is light fun and hard not to like. Even though the CGI is just awful, that's easily forgivable. It's kind of Buffy meets Castle. Nothing highbrow, not even anything particuarly new or exciting, but if you like procedural crime dramas and a bit of fantasy, it's enjoyable.


----------



## Boyd

+1 on American Horror Story, +infinity on the (young version of the) maid 

There's a second series coming as well according to TV.com.

There's a new series starting soon on Sky Atlantic called Luck which has been getting rave reviews in the US apparently


----------



## TarfHead

username123 said:


> There's a new series starting soon on Sky Atlantic called Luck which has been getting rave reviews in the US apparently


 
Getting  reviews. The quality should be good, with the on camera and behind camera talent involved, but that doesn't always ensure success.


----------



## michaelm

I watched the first episode of Luck last night.  I won't be watching any more of it.  HBO backed the wrong horse with this one.


----------



## TarfHead

michaelm said:


> HBO backed the wrong horse with this one.


 
They've commissioned a second series.


----------



## michaelm

Well, it's no Dexter (although they should have stopped that after Season 4).


----------



## Boyd

michaelm said:


> HBO backed the wrong horse with this one.



I see what youve done there - dont give up the day job


----------



## BillK

Caught "Mrs Brown's Boys" on BBC the other evening; I thought it was great and so did MrsK, even though she would normally not appreciate some of the language.


----------



## micmclo

Going to start into a big project

To watch seasons of ER

I've seen bits and pieces of it over the years but never the full thing

On the third episode of season one now, quality show

George Clooney looks very young I have to say


----------



## STEINER

There was a good 2 part documentary on TV3 recently about a Cork hospice.

The Nurse documentary on RTE thursdays is good, just very short.

Wednesdays BBC 11.05PM have an interesting unexplained death/coroner documentary.


----------



## dockingtrade

when is criminal minds S7 on rte. it seems well over a year since the last one ended.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Voice of Ireland. I normally hate this type of show with a passion, but I have to say this series is fantastic. It started off well with the selection process and I think the format now with the battles is great entertainment as well. Big thumbs up to RTE on this one.


----------



## TarfHead

Ceist Beag said:


> Voice of Ireland. I normally hate this type of show with a passion, but I have to say this series is fantastic. It started off well with the selection process and I think the format now with the battles is great entertainment as well. Big thumbs up to RTE on this one.


 
Hmm

I had an interest on last night's show - we know one of the contestants. I think this show is not about The Voice. The person we know was eliminated last night, despite wiping the floor, vocally, with the one who got through.


----------



## TarfHead

Started watching Season 2 of The Walking Dead on Saturday. It's not the program to get you relaxed before bedtime  !


----------



## Ceist Beag

TarfHead said:


> Hmm
> 
> I had an interest on last night's show - we know one of the contestants. I think this show is not about The Voice. The person we know was eliminated last night, despite wiping the floor, vocally, with the one who got through.



That's the beauty of the show as far as I'm concerned - there are loads of talking points in each show as different people will have different views on who won each battle. Personally I didn't agree with some of the winners last night but it makes for good viewing and debate! If the person you mean is from your neck of the woods TarfHead then I'd agree, I thought she was the better of the two last night.


----------



## liaconn

I watched Upstairs Downstairs last night. Very confusing and far too much going on but I'll give it another chance next week.


----------



## STEINER

liaconn said:


> I watched Upstairs Downstairs last night. Very confusing and far too much going on but I'll give it another chance next week.



I watched Upstairs Downstairs too on BBC, quite enjoyed it


----------



## becky

STEINER said:


> I watched Upstairs Downstairs too on BBC, quite enjoyed it


 
I wish they would just show the original.  

That said the clothes were fab so I'll happily watch it for that.


----------



## Purple

liaconn said:


> I watched Upstairs Downstairs last night. Very confusing and far too much going on but I'll give it another chance next week.





STEINER said:


> I watched Upstairs Downstairs too on BBC, quite enjoyed it



Can you explain what happened for Liaconn?


----------



## STEINER

becky said:


> I wish they would just show the original.
> 
> That said the clothes were fab so I'll happily watch it for that.



I was too young to view the original series but I saw some of the old episodes on some channel a few months ago.  You can always buy a boxset on amazon or somewhere.

I am slowly going through Star Trek 1966-1968 about 80 episodes and I have the Incredible Hulk 1970's about 80 episodes to start viewing.


----------



## STEINER

Purple said:


> Can you explain what happened for Liaconn?



yeah there was a lot going on. even with the domestics, there was the monkey issue, SIKH vs QUAKER disagreement, new nanny/maid.  nipping over to Nazi Germany, Duke of Kent, new baby etc


----------



## micmclo

Still working my way through ER
Enjoyed the first two seasons, starting into the third season now
I know they were on RTÉ back in the day but I missed pretty much all of them

Mark and Susan would make such a lovely couple, ah bless
I realy hope they get they get together

As for Doug Ross, that man has more women then Bill Clinton


----------



## Boyd

Wow, 47 episodes in a week and a half! Thats alot of ER


----------



## micmclo

Annual leave carried over from last year

Boss said use it or lose it


----------



## Boyd

TarfHead said:


> *Community*





username123 said:


> I think thats now cancelled: [broken link removed]



Its now been resurrected: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-announces-return-date-community-293198


----------



## TarfHead

username123 said:


> Its now been resurrected: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-announces-return-date-community-293198


 
Yaay

I read something somewhere last week that being out on hiatus saved the show. While it was off the air, other programmes fared even worse, making them more obvious candidates for cancellation.

Even The Good Wife looks at risk of cancellation. The viewer numbers aren't enough to support it's renewal. The biggest factor in it's favour is the fact the people who hand out awards like it, so it has prestige value.


----------



## STEINER

Dead Money RTE1 Tues 7pm

Blue Bloods back on RTE2 Monday 9pm

The Savage Eye RTE Monday nights


----------



## liaconn

Anyone watch the documentary about Nuala O Faolainn on Monday? It was fascinating and very sad.


----------



## Marion

Homeland.

Love it.

Marion


----------



## Boyd

Yeah Homeland is great alright, finished season one a few weeks ago, cant wait for season two now, think its out around September in the US.


----------



## TarfHead

Heading off on a holiday next week. Spent last night loading content to memory card for watching on the tablet.

Decided on Justified Season 1 and Southland Seasons 1 & 2. Plus whatever will be left to watch from season 2 of The Walking Dead.


----------



## micmclo

Southland current series has finished up, was excellent

Still watching Spartacus Vengence. Episode Five was incredible but the rest of the series wasn't much

Looking forward to Game of Thrones, Suits and Damages which will be starting soon enough


----------



## Ceepee

The new series of The Apprentice on BBC1.  My guilty pleasure.  Reassuringly, the candidates this season seem just as deluded, puffed-up and braggartly as on previous seasons.


----------



## micmclo

Into the West

No, not the Irish one with Tayto and the traveller children

It covers the expansion of the USA and the life of the Native Indians. Produced by Speilberg's company Dreamworks, it's interesting

Though Gabriel Byrne is in the Irish one and this one


----------



## Pique318

The old documentary about the American Civil War called, coincidentally, 'The Civil War' was a class act in the way to show a complex, convoluted conflict and keep it educational and informational as well as gripping. 

Fantastic show. 

Well worth the money.


----------



## micmclo

Is that the Ken Burns one?


----------



## Bronco Lane

Survivor 24 One World. Have to download but worth the trouble. Pity TG4 have stopped showing the series.


----------



## mozzer

Watching Homeland on Channel 4.

Just finished watching Season 2 of the Walking Dead, looking forward to Season 3.

Mad Men starting tomorrow night, double epidode, great show.

Looking forward to Season 2 of Game of Thrones as well.


----------



## Boyd

Just finished GoT last night, in perfect time for season two :-D Great show, was a bit sceptical initially as I dont usually like fantasy stuff. All the killing, backstabbing and incest makes up for it though ;-)

About to finish spartacus season two also, not as good as the first IMO but still worth a watch.


----------



## Latrade

Death Row on Channel Four. I'll watch anything by Werner Herzog anyway, and yet again he's on fine form. Just amazing how he gets everyone to open up so completely and with so little time.

The feature length version Into the Abyss is worth seeing at the IFI while it's on. Though I think it could have been made into another episode of the Death Row series with some editing. The most impressive thing is that the whole documentary was compiled from just 4 hours total of interviews. 

Same with the TV series, he effectively gets an entire life story from just 40 minutes with people.

Plus, the TV series opens with his a clear statement that he's against the death penalty, but that isn't what the series is about. But his opening talk to the inmates is that just because he disagrees with their punishment, it doesn't mean he likes them. All delivered in a blunt Bavarian accent. 

I'll stop as I tend to go on about Werner a bit too much.


----------



## Deiseblue

Latrade , did you by any chance catch " Burden of dreams " last night on Sky Arts ?

One of the best documentaries ever - detailing the chaos surrounding the filming of Herzog's Fitcarraldo - Klaus Kinski must be up there with Denis Hopper when it comes to demented actors !


----------



## Latrade

Deiseblue said:


> Latrade , did you by any chance catch " Burden of dreams " last night on Sky Arts ?
> 
> One of the best documentaries ever - detailing the chaos surrounding the filming of Herzog's Fitcarraldo - Klaus Kinski must be up there with Denis Hopper when it comes to demented actors !


 
No, I don't have Sky Arts. I've seen Burden of Dreams though a few times and it is great. Mind I do have some sympathy with Kinski, I'm sure I'd be slightly demented too if a director was actually insisting on pulling the steamship over land.


----------



## Purple

Did anyone watch "City of life and Death" on BBC4 last night?


----------



## micmclo

Game of Thrones is back, hurray 
_
'When you play the game of thrones you win or you die.'_


----------



## dereko1969

Purple said:


> Did anyone watch "City of life and Death" on BBC4 last night?


 
No but have it recorded....was going to say no spoilers but that would be like asking the same of Titanic!


----------



## Pique318

micmclo said:


> Is that the Ken Burns one?



That's the one.

I fondly remember watching it on TV many years ago with my dad. I think it was on Friday nights at 11 or 12 o'clock. 

Must get it again...stunning show.


----------



## STEINER

Purple said:


> Did anyone watch "City of life and Death" on BBC4 last night?



I watched most of it, was on too late for me.  It was sobering.  I looked up stuff on internet the next day about it. The atrocities were shocking. The Jap prince who was the highest ranking officer there escaped prosecution after the war as royalty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre


----------



## Purple

STEINER said:


> I watched most of it, was on too late for me.  It was sobering.  I looked up stuff on internet the next day about it. The atrocities were shocking. The Jap prince who was the highest ranking officer there escaped prosecution after the war as royalty.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre



Yep, and unlike the Germans who accept that what they did was evil and have totally reconstructed their society there is a sizable proportion of the Japanese people who regret losing the war. 
The Chinese, Koreans, Burmese and others have never really forgiven them.


----------



## Firefly

It's Master week, so that's what we'll be watching on our tele this week godammit


----------



## Purple

Heineken Cup Quarter finals weekend.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Heineken Cup Quarter finals weekend.


 
More value from Sky Sports, nice one. Must head to Tesco for some tinnies!


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> More value from Sky Sports, nice one. Must head to Tesco for some tinnies!



and a great weekend it was for some


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> and a great weekend it was for some


 
Leinster were class...kinda glad we're out of it now as would be embarrassing if we met Leinster.


----------



## Purple

Firefly said:


> Leinster were class...kinda glad we're out of it now as would be embarrassing if we met Leinster.



We were good (and the sexton/ FitzGerald/O’Driscol try was sublime) but most sides would have looked good against that Cardiff display.

I keep thinking that either Gatland  is a genius or Kidney is useless (or is it both?).


----------



## STEINER

last night on BBC2 there was a good documentary about Dieter Dengler, a US pilot held captive by VC during Vietnam War in 1966.   There was also a movie made a few years back about his captivity and escape with Christian Bale starring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieter_Dengler

One thing about his childhood in Germany was revealing.  He was born in 1938 and his mother, brothers and himself went into bombed houses, peeled wallpaper off the walls which his mother boiled for them all to eat to survive.


----------



## TarfHead

*Breaking Bad* starts on TG4 tonight at 11pm.

Whenever and wherever great US TV drama is discussed, this one is at or near the top of the lists.

Watch it.

It's worth your time.


----------



## micmclo

The Practice

TV series about a small firm of lawyers

They represent real low lifes and scumbags, it's a real lowest of the low law firm
Unlike other lawyer shows these guys sometimes lose so you never know what's going to happen every week

Why does the lawyer with a prestigious Harvard law degree work with these sharks? 

On Series Two, will keep going for a while

Ok, just ok


----------



## TarfHead

I watched the first season of Game of Thrones on DVD over 6 days (10 episodes). After taking a short break to digest and process it all (and start reading the first book), I started on Season 2 last night.

It's very good.


----------



## STEINER

Long Lost Family on UTV Thursdays 9pm

nice to see people reunited after sometimes 60 years especially birth mothers and adopted babies

in last night's programme 3 sisters met for the first time ever having been born 1938-1940's


----------



## Complainer

I've gone back in time to the early 90's.

Twin Peaks

Man, it's mind-blowing stuff - switching from surreal comedy to gripping scary stuff in an instant. Well worth watching for a unique slice of TV history.


----------



## Laramie

Survivor TG4. Also downloading the new series Survivor 25 One World. Sad I know but I love the blindsiding.


----------



## micmclo

Up to Season Five of The Practice
This show gets better and better. 
However I read that soon enough the network became cheapskates, sacked all the main actors and brought in cheaper replacements 
The show never recovered and was axed

But they certainly put out lots of good episodes while it lasted



The Good Wife Season Three is over, started strong but ended weakly


Damages and Suits will be starting soon, give me my legal fix over the summer


----------



## Ceepee

Final two episodes of 'The Bridge' tomorrow night on BBC4.  Nobody ring me after 9pm, please.


----------



## BillK

Season 1 of "Mrs Brown's Boys on DVD.


----------



## Purple

I was watching the Heineken Cup final


----------



## TarfHead

[broken link removed] looks interesting.


----------



## micmclo

Silk

Legal drama from the BBC
Came out last year but I only heard about it this week

There are so many American legal shows it was refreshing to get one with solicitors and barristers like the UK/Ireland system. 
I know there are differences between UK and Ireland but it's a welcome break from American shows

It's well written, fast paced and the music is great

I wasn't a fan of Maxine Peake much before, didn't like her at all in Shameless but she is superb in this

Thumbs up


----------



## bazermc

Big bang theory - absolutely fantastic comedy

Although the newer ones arent as good as they first 2/3 seasons


----------



## TarfHead

Loving Community .

Saddened, but not surprised, that next season is the last one, and a half season at that .

Really annoyed that the showrunner, Dan Harmon, has been sacked, meaning next season is a waste of everyone's time .


----------



## Sue Ellen

Complainer said:


> I've gone back in time to the early 90's.
> 
> Twin Peaks
> 
> Man, it's mind-blowing stuff - switching from surreal comedy to gripping scary stuff in an instant. Well worth watching for a unique slice of TV history.



Him indoors always watched that.  I thought it was off the wall stuff.


----------



## Complainer

Sue Ellen said:


> Him indoors always watched that.  I thought it was off the wall stuff.



It is so far off the wall that it is splattered around the ceiling and the floor, and a bit on the chimney as well.


----------



## micmclo

Watched Series One of ITV drama Whitechapel

It's about a police officer leading a team to catch a Jack the Ripper copycat

Was excellent, realy enjoyed it

I'm going to watch Season two now and I think it's about London gangsters



Started into Season two of Silk, love this show
Best one I've seen in years
A shame we've lost the two pupils, they were good but now they are gone, just written out
Left a bit of a void


----------



## becky

micmclo said:


> Watched Series One of ITV drama Whitechapel
> 
> It's about a police officer leading a team to catch a Jack the Ripper copycat
> 
> Was excellent, realy enjoyed it
> 
> I'm going to watch Season two now and I think it's about London gangsters
> 
> 
> 
> Started into Season two of Silk, love this show
> Best one I've seen in years
> A shame we've lost the two pupils, they were good but now they are gone, just written out
> Left a bit of a void




Loved silk last year too.  I download Graham Nortons podcasts and he had Rupert Penry Jones on and it was only then I knew there was a season two.

Not as good as This Life though.


----------



## micmclo

Rupert Penry Jones is in Whitechapel too


----------



## liaconn

I'm watching 56 up at the moment. Fascinating series, although most of the participants' lives seem to have levelled off at this stage and there is very little dramatic change to report. Still excellent though.

I watched a series of repeats of the 'Judging Amy' series recently. Thatg was a great show!


----------



## micmclo

Hotel Babylon Season 1

It's witty and sharp
Lots of flashy and clever editing and camera tricks
The cast are good, especially the guy who used to be in Coronation Street

Very light-hearted, I like it 
Not a superb show but it passes the time, good junk TV


And from working as a hotel night porter during college and for summers I've seen some of what's in this show.
You wouldn't believe what goes on in hotels!


----------



## ajapale

Just finished watching The Bridge Ch4 on sky plus. Working through Dexter series 6.

I watch a lot of stuff on PBS (Prohibition, New York City and Americas Test Kitchen).


----------



## becky

micmclo said:


> Hotel Babylon Season 1
> 
> It's witty and sharp
> Looks of flashy and clever editing and camera tricks
> The cast are good, especially the guy who used to be in Coronation Street
> 
> Very light-hearted, I like it
> Not a superb show but it passes the time, good junk TV
> 
> 
> And from working as a hotel night porter during college and for summers I've seen some of what's in this show.
> You wouldn't believe what goes on in hotels!



I got into this towards the end. Must have been when I started not to go out every friday night,  It was great friday night tv.  The bbc do these sleek type shows very well.

I was fascinated with the shade of red lipstick the pretty girl at reception wore.


----------



## micmclo

Have given up on Hotel Babylon

It's not as good without that guy Max Beesley
They brought in a young actor for General Manager and now have a women in that role and the show has gone downhill

Don't like Series 4 at all



Currently watching City of Vice
Channel 4 show about the establishment of the police force and about crime in London

Iain Glen is top class, one of my favourite actors


----------



## micmclo

If you like period dramas, Catherine Cookson would be one of the most well known authors

http://www.youtube.com/user/GreayLady

This user has a huge selection of the TV adaptations

If you use the playlist it'll go through the different episodes, all lined up


----------



## micmclo

Bodies, it's a BBC production and they generally produce quality

Max Beesley is the main actor, I think he's very talented

To do with a hospital and the staff within the  obstetrician/gynecologist department

But it's the very opposite of Beesley's other work in Hotel Bablyon
Have gone from flash and bright to dark and gritty

Some outrageous incompetence, coverups and politics.

Consultants on duty ignoring patients as they don't want to get involved and don't want their name on the report, just wait for the next shift to take over.
Not my job, not my problem!
And then the bosses hang the junior staff, sounds like my office 

Copying and pasting the wrong names to the wrong procedures and sending people for the wrong surgery. 

Nurses get dismissed and ignored, who are you? You're just a nurse

And a whole lot more

But it seems very realistic, as I said it's very dark


----------



## TarfHead

Cool


----------



## micmclo

Oz

Noting to do with Australia, it's a prison drama

Wow, I hope I never go to prison 
Completely brutal place


The characters are good and it's the usual high standard that HBO are known for
Have finished season 1, starting into season 2 

Thumps up!


----------



## TarfHead

The Newsroom on HBO. Aaron Sorkin's latest offering for TV.

If you've already seen The West Wing and/or Sports Night, then this is familiar ground, albeit in a slightly different setting and grounded in actual news stories.

If not, then it's a good way to enter SorkinWorld, a place where ambitious, capable and eloquent people work and interact and agonise over making the right choices, by means of elegant dialogue and soliloquies.

I've watched The West Wing and Sports Night and Studio 60 so am a bit underwhelmed by The Newsroom. But an average Sorkin TV drama is better than much else on TV.


----------



## dereko1969

Have you seen this TarfHead?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78RzZr3IwI

Think the man has been repeating himself a bit already! Still love Sorkin though.


----------



## TarfHead

dereko1969 said:


> Have you seen this TarfHead?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78RzZr3IwI
> 
> Think the man has been repeating himself a bit already! Still love Sorkin though.


 
I can't access that from work but if it's the Sorkinisms Supercut then, yes, I have seen it, and most of the original content. Not sure I've seen all of the movies he's been part of. He did a parody of hiself on 30 Rock that's worth looking up.


----------



## dereko1969

That's the one, will check out that parody.


----------



## notagardener

Rory Gallagher - Ghost Blues - Sky Arts HD

Watched it the other night, it's been repeated on Sky Arts. Highly recommended viewing. Rory = Genius


----------



## micmclo

Currently watching Cracker

It's fairly old at this stage, I remember seeing one or two of them in the early nineties

I sort of remembered the Liverpool fan episode though I didn't remember it was Robert Carlyle in it.
That episode is up there with some of the best British TV ever produced


It's a top show, well worth watching

Good few Irish actors in it too


----------



## TarfHead

*Emmy nominations 2012*

Pretty much what I would have listed (if asked )..

Outstanding Comedy Series
- The Big Bang Theory (haven't seen season 5, but seasons 1 to 4 are great)
- Curb Your Enthusiasm (Larry David = God. Fact)
- Girls (No, really really No)
- Modern Family (still packs in more zingers than most. And Sofia Vergara packs in more .. )
- 30 Rock (still great)
- Veep (meh, but has had some good moments)

Outstanding Drama Series
- Boardwalk Empire (started well, less so in Season 2)
- Breaking Bad (Walter White = God. Fact)
- Game of Thrones (Great. It is known.)
- Homeland (for sure)
- Mad Men (meh, haven't seen Season 5, yet)
- Downton Abbey (not my cup of Earl Grey. Prefer Hugh Bonneville in Twenty Twelve)

Lead Actor in a Comedy
- Alec Baldwin in 30 Rock (absolutely)
- Don Cheadle in House of Lies (gave up on it after 3/4 episodes)
- Louis CK in Louie (not really acting, but great nonetheless)
- Jon Cryer in Two and a half men (eh, next please)
- Jim Parsons in Big Bang Theory (yes)
- Larry David in Curb Your Enthusiasm (prettay prettay good)

Lead Actress in a Comedy
- Lena Dunham in Girls (just don't like that show, regardless of any performance)
- Zooey Deschanel in New Girl (never watched it, reviews were meh)
- Edie Falco in Nurse Jackie (Comedy ? She's just great in anything)
- Tina Fey in 30 Rock (if only for awarding her boyfriend points for calling her Khaleessi)
- Julia Louis-Dreyfus in Veep (did the best with what she had)
- Melissa McCarthy for Mike & Molly (never watched it)
- Amy Poehler in Parks & Recreation (definitely yes)

Lead Actor in a Drama
- Bryan Cranston for Breaking Bad. The rest aren't worth mentioning. They might as well give the awards ceremony a miss.

Lead Actress in a Drama
- Claire Danes for Homeland. See above

Supporting Actor in a Drama.
- need a three-sided coin to decide between Peter (Tyrion) Dinklage in Game of Thrones, Giancarlo (Gus) Esposito or Aaron (Jesse) Paul in Breaking Bad.

Supporting Actress in a Drama.
- No opinion


----------



## Boyd

Watched first two episodes of THe Newsroom yesterday evening, really liked it.


----------



## liaconn

Anybody watch BattleStation?  I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## The_Banker

I like some of the TV50 shows being broadcast on RTE at the minute which show the early documentaries from the RTE archives.

The show below was shown at about 12:30AM on Monday morning but thankfully I captured it on sky+
The link will bring you into RTE player to a show called "In my book your ahead"

http://www.rte.ie/pl...er/#!v=10038569 

It is a documentary about Shelbourne FC and the LOI from 1975. They showed an away game in Turners Cross against Cork Celtic and I swear I can see myself as a 5 year old with my dad on the St Annes end of Turners Cross. Ill have to freeze frame it!!

The facilities in the dressing rooms back then were appalling and thankfully Turners Cross is light years better now, than it was then but the problems they talk about in the show are as bad now as they were then.

There is an argument between two old codgers in a Dublin pub (one shels, one rovers) and the show is worth watching for that alone. It tells you where the D'unbelievables got their material!!

If you have any interest in LOI at all, this is a great show to watch.


----------



## DB74

TarfHead said:


> *Emmy nominations 2012*
> 
> Pretty much what I would have listed (if asked )..
> 
> Outstanding Comedy Series
> - The Big Bang Theory (haven't seen season 5, but seasons 1 to 4 are great)
> - Curb Your Enthusiasm (Larry David = God. Fact)
> - Girls (No, really really No)
> - Modern Family (still packs in more zingers than most. And Sofia Vergara packs in more .. )
> - 30 Rock (still great)
> - Veep (meh, but has had some good moments)
> 
> Outstanding Drama Series
> - Boardwalk Empire (started well, less so in Season 2)
> - Breaking Bad (Walter White = God. Fact)
> - Game of Thrones (Great. It is known.)
> - Homeland (for sure)
> - Mad Men (meh, haven't seen Season 5, yet)
> - Downton Abbey (not my cup of Earl Grey. Prefer Hugh Bonneville in Twenty Twelve)
> 
> Lead Actor in a Comedy
> - Alec Baldwin in 30 Rock (absolutely)
> - Don Cheadle in House of Lies (gave up on it after 3/4 episodes)
> - Louis CK in Louie (not really acting, but great nonetheless)
> - Jon Cryer in Two and a half men (eh, next please)
> - Jim Parsons in Big Bang Theory (yes)
> - Larry David in Curb Your Enthusiasm (prettay prettay good)
> 
> Lead Actress in a Comedy
> - Lena Dunham in Girls (just don't like that show, regardless of any performance)
> - Zooey Deschanel in New Girl (never watched it, reviews were meh)
> - Edie Falco in Nurse Jackie (Comedy ? She's just great in anything)
> - Tina Fey in 30 Rock (if only for awarding her boyfriend points for calling her Khaleessi)
> - Julia Louis-Dreyfus in Veep (did the best with what she had)
> - Melissa McCarthy for Mike & Molly (never watched it)
> - Amy Poehler in Parks & Recreation (definitely yes)
> 
> Lead Actor in a Drama
> - Bryan Cranston for Breaking Bad. The rest aren't worth mentioning. They might as well give the awards ceremony a miss.
> 
> Lead Actress in a Drama
> - Claire Danes for Homeland. See above
> 
> Supporting Actor in a Drama.
> - need a three-sided coin to decide between Peter (Tyrion) Dinklage in Game of Thrones, Giancarlo (Gus) Esposito or Aaron (Jesse) Paul in Breaking Bad.
> 
> Supporting Actress in a Drama.
> - No opinion



How many hours a week do you spend watching TV

You can round it off to the nearest 10!


----------



## gipimann

micmclo said:


> Oz
> 
> Noting to do with Australia, it's a prison drama
> Wow, I hope I never go to prison
> Completely brutal place
> The characters are good and it's the usual high standard that HBO are known for
> Have finished season 1, starting into season 2
> Thumps up!



One of my favourite dramas - brutal but brilliant!


----------



## Purple

DB74 said:


> How many hours a week do you spend watching TV
> 
> You can round it off to the nearest 10!



I was thinking that as well!


----------



## TarfHead

DB74 said:


> How many hours a week do you spend watching TV - You can round it off to the nearest 10!


 
An hour or two a night on weeknights, two or three at weekends. When you focus on the quality content from the US and ignore the scheduled dross, you can get 2 episodes of a TV drama series watched in less than 2 hours. Especially when what you're watching comes with ad breaks clipped out .

And get a lot more than that achieved besides.


----------



## Ceepee

A few weeks ago, BBC4 showed two movies on consecutive Saturdays about Jacques Mesrine, who was a career criminal in the 1960s and 1970s in France and Canada.  We Sky-plussed them, and watched them over the last two nights.  The first was 'Mesrine: Killer Instinct' and the second was 'Mesrinesomething something).'

Absolutely gripping.  Fantastic cast (Vincent Cassel, Gerard Depardieu, et autres), really well filmed, spectacular script (sub-titled into English), really cool attention to period detail - and (according to Wikipedia) very faithful to the facts of his life.  Highly highly highly recommended.


----------



## TarfHead

SKY 1 have Game of Thrones (season 1) starting tonight. If you've missed it so far (previously shown on SKY Atlantic and available on box-set), now is your chance.


----------



## Boyd

Revenge was recently on in America, RTE just finished season 1, good show.


----------



## STEINER

I enjoyed Dallas on TV3 Monday 10pm.

Parade's End BBC2 Friday 9pm.


----------



## delgirl

Interesting documentary tonight:

TV3 at 10pm  -  Do you Believe:  [broken link removed]


----------



## Liamos

delgirl said:


> Interesting documentary tonight:
> 
> TV3 at 10pm - Do you Believe: [broken link removed]


 
No surprise there then, considering the other thread you are involved in.


----------



## ajapale

The ITV dramas are good these days.

I enjoyed The ScapeGoat.

Its very irritating the way sky plus dont allow you record the ITV Channels and the menu rigmarole you have to go through to get these channels.


----------



## TarfHead

ajapale said:


> Its very irritating the way sky plus dont allow you ..


 
#firstworldproblem
#whitewhine


----------



## DB74

ajapale said:


> Its very irritating the way sky plus dont allow you record the ITV Channels and the menu rigmarole you have to go through to get these channels.



Totally agree. We are royally shafted here in Ireland by Sky. We don't get Channel 4 HD either and the bill is more expensive in Ireland than the UK.


----------



## dereko1969

Another firstworld problem is the annoying way that UTV put a bright blue band advertising the 10 o'clock news right at the exciting denouements of their recent thrillers!

Was watching a Mothers Son i think a couple of weeks ago and just as you thought the main kid might either kill his mother or himself you get distracted by this stupid yoke on the top of the screen.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Yes. Some pretty good dramas on UTV and BBC at 9 p.m. most evenings now.


----------



## fobs

Definately the new season of dramas on UTV and BBC are good.
Thought the recent "THe last weekend" good as was "Some Mother's son".
Also like Materchef Austrailia back on Watch. REcord it to avoid all the ad breaks


----------



## amtc

off work at the mo....yes minister on gold has me crying laughing every day...I worked in this (it was a quango)


----------



## TarfHead

Homeland season 2 started in the USA last night. RTE2 have it tomorrow night. Not worth my while 'obtaining' a copy to watch before then .


----------



## Laramie

Fringe is back on again and a new one called Revolution that looks interesting. Looking forward to Homeland.


----------



## Boyd

Anyone see Homeland last night? Any good? I missed it so no major spoilers please, jsut wondering if its as good as the last one?

Also started watching Hell On Wheels, western drama about building of Union Pacific Railroad. Colin Meaney and Robin Williams are in it, slow moving but could be decent. 

Also American Horror Story season two should be back soon I hope


----------



## BillK

"The Choir" with Gareth Malone. (Can you get it over there?)


----------



## micmclo

I'm enjoying "World Without End"

Based on a Ken Folett novel

It's not fantasy but it is historical

Contains more treachery, scheming and backstabbing then you would find in the corridors of Dáil Éireann 

Lots of violence too, can't beat a few battle scences 

A few well known actors in it, the Lord is from Spooks on BBC and a villager is Cynthia Nixon from Sex and the city.


----------



## micmclo

If you like history there are a lot of PBS documentaries up on youtube

I'm watching one series about New York, it's about 14 hours long. Lots and lots about the Irish and boy were there plenty of Irish gangs and criminals!
Bertie was a saint compared to the lads in Tammany Hall

But the series is much more and has interesting stories like canals and about bringing water all the way down from the Catskills.
No JCB's, trenches were done by hard slog from navvies, brutally tough work


Another good PBS series is about American Presidents. Sure stick Woodrow Wilson into youtube and you'll find most of them. About 3 hours long each


----------



## bazermc

Love/Hate absolutely fantastic, opening scene of new series with led zeplin playing in the background - cracking.


----------



## ajapale

TarfHead said:


> *Breaking Bad* starts on TG4 tonight at 11pm.



Well done TnaG 4 for broadcasting this show. I dont think its availiable on any of the UK channels.

I didnt like the last episode much where they spent the entire episode inside their lab - boring!

[Spoiler Alert!]
*One of the strangest and greatest episodes in TV history.*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1615550/reviews


----------



## TarfHead

Season 2 of the ESPN series_* "30 for 30"*_ started on ESPN UK last week.

Some of the ones in Season 1 were brilliant. The first in season 2 (Broke) was good, but about 30 minutes too long. Some of Season 1, and other ESPN films, crop up occasionally on the 3 ESPN channels on UPC.

The next one in season 2 is about the 1988 Olympic 100m mens final, Ben Johnson, Carl Lewis & Linford Christie. It doesn't seem to be on the schedule for this week (Wed). Maybe next week.


----------



## micmclo

Checking out Catching Hell, it's the best 30 for 30 in my opinion ^^^^^
About the Chicago Cubs


I'm only a young un
So missed Kavangh QC first time around, am watching that now



I also give the thumps up to Injustice
ITV production from about 3 years ago

James Purefoy is the barrister, Charlie Creed-Miles is the wife beating detective, even Dervla Kirwin is it.

And that Nordie girl who was in Sweeny Todd, I don't know her name but I'm in love with her and her sexy Derry accent 

Excellent show, 5 episodes and definitly potential to get another few series from it


----------



## Newbie!

Having recently discovered 4OD, I've been watching One Born Every Minute to prepare myself for childbirth.....have been horrified by how graphic it is  

On a more normal note, still watching Homeland and have resorted to re-watching all 7 series of the West Wing.


----------



## Liamos

Good fly on the wall documentary starting on Monday next on Setanta sports...."Being Liverpool". 

Its an inside look at Liverpool football club....should be funny!


----------



## TarfHead

Liamos said:


> Good fly on the wall documentary starting on Monday next on Setanta sports...."Being Liverpool".
> 
> Its an inside look at Liverpool football club....should be funny!


 
From what I've heard, it's car crash TV . I'll deffo be watching  !


----------



## STEINER

The Paradise drama series which was on BBC1 Tuesdays at 9pm finished last night.  I enjoyed it immensely.  

At the weekend I enjoyed some WW1 documentaries, mostly on MORE4.


----------



## becky

Steiner I liked the paradise too, have last nights tapes.  Am I the only person who uses video tapes?

The hour is back on bbc 2 tonight, reckon you like that too.


----------



## mandelbrot

becky said:


> Steiner I liked the paradise too, have last nights tapes. * Am I the only person who uses video tapes?*



Yes Becky, I'd say you just about might be!


----------



## DB74

Liamos said:


> Good fly on the wall documentary starting on Monday next on Setanta sports...."Being Liverpool".
> 
> Its an inside look at Liverpool football club....should be funny!



I heard they were going to show it on Tuesday evening, and then Wednesday evening the following week, then a break of a week and then Tuesday evening again etc!


----------



## Firefly

Have been glued to Homeland but this week's episode was a bit bland and I'm hoping it hasn't Jumped the Shark.


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> Have been glued to Homeland but this week's episode was a bit bland and I'm hoping it hasn't Jumped the Shark.


 
Too soon to say. This was the mid-point of Season II. 7 down, 6 to go, or 5 if they close it off with a double episode.

The character introduced in the previous episode is likely to be the main feature of the remainder of Season II. And the "is he, isn't he" for Brody will continue.

Still one of the best things on TV. I normally watch such series after they've originally screened. Homeland, and before it Breaking Bad, is the one I try to watch as soon as it's available.


----------



## TarfHead

For Joss Whedon & Firefly fan-boys and girls out there ..

There was a Firefly 10th anniversary special screened a few days ago in the US. Have a search for 'Browncoats Unite', (if you know where to look )


----------



## Firefly

TarfHead said:


> For Joss Whedon & *Firefly fan-boys* and girls out there ..
> 
> There was a Firefly 10th anniversary special screened a few days ago in the US. Have a search for 'Browncoats Unite', (if you know where to look )


 
Never even seen an episode


----------



## amtc

Loved Moone Boy -  was back in my 80s draylon sitting room. 

Now watching secret state


----------



## Teatime

bazermc said:


> Love/Hate absolutely fantastic, opening scene of new series with led zeplin playing in the background - cracking.


 
I watched Love/Hate last night for first time. I thought it was a bit rediculous that in a 1 hour episode we had the following:
* Kneecapping of drug dealer (by IRA)
* Rape of drug dealer's girlfriend/wife by IRA leader in back of pub
* Violence, fight scenes, guns
* Murder (of IRA man) by a dropped beer barrel to head
* Burial of body by JCB
* Brothels, prostitutes, sex, affairs etc
* Loads and loads of alcohol
* Loads of drug use (cocaine mainly)
* Drink driving

Was it a bit much for Episode 1 which seemed to span a period of only 2 days?


----------



## STEINER

Teatime said:


> I watched Love/Hate last night for first time. I thought it was a bit rediculous that in a 1 hour episode we had the following:
> * Kneecapping of drug dealer (by IRA)
> * Rape of drug dealer's girlfriend/wife by IRA leader in back of pub
> * Violence, fight scenes, guns
> * Murder (of IRA man) by a dropped beer barrel to head
> * Burial of body by JCB
> * Brothels, prostitutes, sex, affairs etc
> * Loads and loads of alcohol
> * Loads of drug use (cocaine mainly)
> * Drink driving
> 
> Was it a bit much for Episode 1 which seemed to span a period of only 2 days?



It was very violent.  Remember that it was based around St. Patrick's Day and they were were all tanked up on booze and cocaine etc


----------



## Latrade

Firefly said:


> Have been glued to Homeland but this week's episode was a bit bland and I'm hoping it hasn't Jumped the Shark.


 
There's definitely been more filler in this season than the first and more hit and miss episodes, so much so I get the impression they don't really know from episode to episode that they know where they're going with it. That tends to put me off, but I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt for now.

On the opposite scale, i.e. second season superior to the first is American Horror Story. First season was crazy and not always in a good way, the second obviously has something in mind and they're working slowly towards it. Very enjoyable so far.


----------



## TarfHead

Latrade said:


> There's definitely been more filler in this season than the first and more hit and miss episodes, so much so I get the impression they don't really know from episode to episode that they know where they're going with it.


 
I was listening to a podcast from Grantland about this episode. The Finn/Dana story is mostly filler.  It seems to serve a desire to show the effect of Brody's duplicity on Dana and their relationship.

Last week's was episode 7. Episode 7 from Season 1 was when Brody and Carrie spent the weekend in the cottage and Saul drove Eileen from Mexico to Langley. So that suggests the writers are working to a story arc.

They (podcast) referred to it as a 'bottle' episode.


----------



## oldnick

Programmes like Homeland and Love/Hate become ridiculous with hardly believable  plots.

I much prefer to watch something  based on a true story that is entertaining and educational such as the Walking Dead  that  Tarfhead once mentioned.

Whilst there are some aspects that don't strike me as too realistic ,overall the series highlights the problems that society faces when overrun by the flesh-eating undead.

I have tried to persuade my wife and daughter to follow the series ,all the better to know what to do when confronted by a zombie. (Decapitation or a stake through the head is the only solution- which can also be used on Jehovah's Witnesses or political canvassers at one's doorstep). 
 Sadly, wife and daughter prefer  programmes with titles like "I was a pregnant ten ton teenage amputee". . 
Give me zombies any time.

Now,if only I could find another fan who isn't 40-50 years younger than me.


----------



## Latrade

oldnick said:


> Programmes like Homeland and Love/Hate become ridiculous with hardly believable plots.
> 
> I much prefer to watch something based on a true story that is entertaining and educational such as the Walking Dead that Tarfhead once mentioned.
> 
> Whilst there are some aspects that don't strike me as too realistic ,overall the series highlights the problems that society faces when overrun by the flesh-eating undead.
> 
> I have tried to persuade my wife and daughter to follow the series ,all the better to know what to do when confronted by a zombie. (Decapitation or a stake through the head is the only solution- which can also be used on Jehovah's Witnesses or political canvassers at one's doorstep).
> Sadly, wife and daughter prefer programmes with titles like "I was a pregnant ten ton teenage amputee". .
> Give me zombies any time.
> 
> Now,if only I could find another fan who isn't 40-50 years younger than me.


 
Oh boy, yes Walking Dead. I'm ashamed to have not mention it before. Though that is more down to the slightly pedestrian 2nd season, but latest season is back on form. 

Though it isn't just the dealing with actual zombies that is a life lesson, it's also when people are bitten and we can decapitate them too. I like this model of "I don't like who you will become, so I will chop off your head." The analogue for "zombie bite" is anyone who says "I really want to be a TD."


----------



## Firefly

Homeland was decent enough last night.

Watched the first 2 episodes of The Killing III on the beeb too and they were very good - must get seasons 1 & 2 now..


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> Homeland was decent enough last night.


 
I thought it better than '_decent_'. The storyline with the daughter was progressed satisfactorily. The tension of the last 10 minutes was good. The reveal in the last scene stretched credulity somewhat. Clare Danes' '_eye acting_' is now begining to grate.



Firefly said:


> Watched the first 2 episodes of The Killing III on the beeb too and they were very good - must get seasons 1 & 2 now..


 
I've heard nothing but good feedback about that programme. The nearest I got was Season I of the US version. I just can't get past subtitles. Ditto for The Bridge.


----------



## Latrade

TarfHead said:


> Clare Danes' '_eye acting_' is now begining to grate.


 
Oh my yes. 

Another gripe is that there is a pattern with Homeland this season which is, aside from a couple of episodes which have been great, you have this great 10 minute ending or huge cliffhanger which makes you forget the past 40 mins that was just Brody arguing with his wife again and so you tune in next week. 




TarfHead said:


> The nearest I got was Season I of the US version. I just can't get past subtitles. Ditto for The Bridge.


 
Agree again. I did watch the original version and enjoyed it, but in our TV veg out time, we got a bit sick of the subtitles and so went for the US version which was actually very good.


----------



## Firefly

Downloaded and watched first 2 episodes of the US version of The Killing last night - so far so good. Started watching season 3 of the (original) Danish version on the Beeb and it's better again. All this tele is great!


----------



## Teatime

oldnick said:


> I much prefer to watch something based on a true story that is entertaining and educational such as the Walking Dead that Tarfhead once mentioned.
> 
> Whilst there are some aspects that don't strike me as too realistic ,overall the series highlights the problems that society faces when overrun by the flesh-eating undead.


 
I love The Walking Dead and there is so so much to learn from it. Lets face it, it's inevitable in the next 20-30 years that some virus or other event will cause most of the population to become 'zombies' or some such and we need to be able to protect ourselves and survive. Will Smith in I Am Legend also provided great insights here.


----------



## Stronge

*The Killing*

I really enjoy The Killing 3 I have watched Killing 1 and 2 I found the subtitles a little off putting at the start but I think you just get used to them. I believe this is the last series that Sarah Lund is going to be in.  She seems to be a bit scattered and does not seem to have her mind on the job!


----------



## DrMoriarty

TarfHead said:


> Clare Danes' '_eye acting_' is now beginning to grate.


You'll love this, so.

Agree that _Homeland _has become boring (I gave up about 3-4 episodes ago), but _Broen/The Bridge_ and _Forbrydelsen/The Killing_ are wonderful.

/rushes off to check out Season 3

_Dexter _has descended into pure farce. If I want my light relief silly and gory, I'll take the walkers any time.

Finally, _Breaking Bad_ is without doubt the finest TV series since... the _Sopranos_? _Deadwood_?


----------



## TarfHead

DrMoriarty said:


> Finally, _Breaking Bad_ is without doubt the finest TV series since... the _Sopranos_? _Deadwood_?


 
The debate about 'the best' or 'the finest' is one that would never end. The list of must-see TV box-sets includes the three above, plus _The Wire_ and _The West Wing_.


----------



## Newbie!

TarfHead said:


> The debate about 'the best' or 'the finest' is one that would never end. The list of must-see TV box-sets includes the three above, plus _The Wire_ and _The West Wing_.


 
For me, the West Wing is the finest and most engaging series ever made. If people haven't watched it and want something to watch over the period of a year, this is the one!


----------



## Boyd

DrMoriarty said:


> You'll love this, so.



Saturday Night Live skit on Claire Danes in Homeland (three parts for some reason) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rMjVfg3350


----------



## becky

Newbie! said:


> For me, the West Wing is the finest and most engaging series ever made. If people haven't watched it and want something to watch over the period of a year, this is the one!



I really loved the west wing which I watched a few years ago on DVD.  

On the one hand I envy anyone who hasn't seen it as they are in for a treat.  But on the other I don't know how they will cope with a full box set.  I bought each season separately so had to wait until the new one arrived.  A few times I made myself wait 2 week before I ordered/bought the next one.  

I don't think I could have coped with having the next one just sitting there.


----------



## micmclo

Watched Season 1 of The Borgia

Not the Jeremy Irons versions, this is a French production, English langauge though.

If you were a fan of the Wire you'd recognize Rawls from it. Hah, it's much the same character in a roundabout way.

More scheming, backstabbing, treachery and vicious putdowns then a Fine Gael Ard Fheis 

As for the public executions!! They had ways of killing people that gave me the chills.
Not for the faint of heart

I think it's better then the Jeremy Irons version, less big battle scenes and expensive production but the politics is far superior.

There's a young lad from Northern Ireland in one of the main roles.
The women will love him for sure! 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3029799/
Mark Ryder is his name


----------



## celebtastic

I was visiting my parents recently and saw that Love/Hate thing.

Do SF/IRA still run so much of Dublin (and other towns in the ROI)?


----------



## MrMan

DrMoriarty said:


> You'll love this, so.
> 
> Agree that _Homeland _has become boring (I gave up about 3-4 episodes ago), but _Broen/The Bridge_ and _Forbrydelsen/The Killing_ are wonderful.
> 
> /rushes off to check out Season 3
> 
> _Dexter _has descended into pure farce. If I want my light relief silly and gory, I'll take the walkers any time.
> 
> Finally, _Breaking Bad_ is without doubt the finest TV series since... the _Sopranos_? _Deadwood_?



Deadwood, The Killing, and Breaking bad have just been put on my xmas list, I'm putting great faith in your taste!


----------



## Deiseblue

Deadwood is the absolute biz , Ian McShane is brilliant ( his Dad Harry who played with Manchester United & guested for Waterford died earlier this month aged 92 ).


----------



## Newbie!

MrMan said:


> Deadwood, The Killing, and Breaking bad have just been put on my xmas list, I'm putting great faith in your taste!


 
I personally thought the killing was a bit dissappointing. Download an episode and see if you like it before you buy the series.


----------



## TarfHead

Homeland. Last week's was a bit pants. This week's was an improvement. I'm not sure where this is going. I hope the writers do .


----------



## STEINER

I have enjoyed Garrow's Law on RTE Saturday afternoons, based on the 18th century English lawyer William Garrow.  There were 12 episodes made since 2009.  I find most period dramas interesting.


----------



## micmclo

If you like period dramas check out:

Bleak House, Charles Dickens novel. Gillian Anderson (famous from the X files) was superb
North and South, set in Victorian England up north
The Aristocrats, even covers a bit of the 1798 rebellion
Any of the Catherine Cookson adapatations. A young Sean Bean is in one of them
Speaking of Sean Bean the Bernard Cornwell series of Sharpe is good

All on youtube


----------



## micmclo

My So Called Life

I remember bits and pieces of this when I was a young 'un

Decided to revisit and it has great writing and acting.
Still fresh even if it was cancelled over a decade ago.

Not dissimilar (is that a word?) to Veronica Mars which was also excellent

These shows are not just for teenage girls!


----------



## micmclo

Is Love Hate any good?

I'm hearing about it non stop lately but I've never seen a single episode


----------



## dereko1969

I think it's great, best Irish made drama since The Family (that might have been BBC though).

Tom Vaughan-Lawlor is great in it as Nidge.


----------



## truthseeker

dereko1969 said:


> I think it's great, best Irish made drama since The Family (that might have been BBC though).
> 
> Tom Vaughan-Lawlor is great in it as Nidge.



Yeah, Ive been hearing about it all over as well, is it available through RTEs website anywhere? Is it running long? I dont remember hearing about it at all until this series.


----------



## becky

truthseeker said:


> Yeah, Ive been hearing about it all over as well, is it available through RTEs website anywhere? Is it running long? I dont remember hearing about it at all until this series.



The boxset is on sale now (3 seasons).  I assume season 3 is still on the player.  I found it too violent so it wasn't for me.

The hour on bb2 wednesday at 9pm is my current favorite.  Much better than last season as the characters have developed.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I gave up on "Arrow" and "Last Resort". Sorry I started watching "Last Tango in Halifax". Loved "Claridges".


----------



## Boyd

LAst Resort was cancelled anyway after one season so the ending is only thrown together to give some sort of closure. I stopped watching about 7 episodes in when I headrd it was cancelled


----------



## TarfHead

Watched the first episode, on RTE Player, of Irish Pictorial Weekly.

Really enjoyed it. Hope the standard was maintained.


----------



## TarfHead

TarfHead said:


> Homeland. Last week's was a bit pants. This week's was an improvement. I'm not sure where this is going. I hope the writers do .


 
Watched the Season 2 finale last night. Without indulging in spoilers, some of what happened was unexpected. The way the writers left loose threads for Season 3 was unexpected.

There are a lot of holes in the plot that could be picked at. It promised to be great, but settled for good.


----------



## callybags

The Big Bang Theory.

Best laugh I've had in a long time.


----------



## Betsy Og

Watched Raw last night, maybe its because its so less dynamic than Love/Hate but I thought it was dross enough. The main character does her usual furrowed brow overly serious stuff that she did in the clinic. Even the cracking platinum blond has now gone mousey brown and lost some appeal.

Anyone else think it was a bit of a let down?


----------



## micmclo

Going to blitz through season two of Homeland

I'm on the 4th episode and it's going realy well so far

Thumps up


Also watching from the earth to the moon
I'm not a big Tom Hanks fan but he certainly knows how to produce quality television


----------



## Tintagel

Wached Ripper Street. Found it a bit difficult to hear/follow/understand. Maybe the accents. Watched it mainly because it is filmed in Ireland. Anyone notice the Ballsbridge/Merrion scene in the first episode?  Where was the church that was in the second episode?


----------



## Betsy Og

Thought Ripper street was fairly good. See that TV3 thing last night, Deception?, so bad its awful, but laughably awful most of the time. (I know this is the 2nd home grown thing I'm giving out about lately but I'm not usually that hard a critic - e.g. the table quiz show, also featuring yer man McErlean who was in Bachelors Walk and now in Raw. I thought was quite good. For the life of me cant remember the name of it though!).


----------



## Boyd

micmclo said:


> Going to blitz through season two of Homeland
> I'm on the 4th episode and it's going realy well so far
> Thumps up



It gets a bit far fetched the longer it goes on and Carrie's "Eye acting" and crying is seriously annoying!


----------



## becky

Mr Selfridge started on sunday utv & tv3 and looks good enough but to be honest it doesn't take much to feed my period drama hunger. 

Raw was so so but it has been like that for a good few seasons now.  They need to do more episodes per season.  I'll still watch it but it's not must see tv anymore.


----------



## amtc

Loving Moone Boy - grew up in the 80s and it is so me, shared box set with my uncles and cousins last night and we howled our way through it. Just the little attention to detail of 'My news' in school, the first time you got a tv with a remote, sitting watching the washing machine going round as before there was a twin tub, racing home from school to watch neighbours and getting half an hour extra to watch charlene and jason getting married at lunchtime.

All time favourite - Yes Minister - am only child that wanted to be Sir Humphrey - all available on UPC on Demand and a very pleasant Saturday when I was snuffling this week.


----------



## TarfHead

Finished off watching Justified season 1 last week. I lost interest for a while half way through. With free time over the last 2 weeks, I got around to finishing it off, and am glad I did. Well written , good performances from a couple of the principals.

Currently watching ..
- Sons of Anarchy season 5. Sometimes good, often not.
- The Walking Dead season 3. After 2 episodes, it's already better than - season 2.
- Boardwalk Empire season 3. Could have been great, still better than most.


----------



## Leper

Watched Dublin Housewives for the past two nights.  What a load of drivel.  Are these people for real sorry Ur dese peeple fur reel?


----------



## mandelbrot

Leper said:


> Watched Dublin Housewives for the past two nights. What a load of drivel. Are these people for real sorry Ur dese peeple fur reel?


 
The real question has to be, why did you watch the soul-sapping nonsense at all, let alone say come back for a second helping..?!?! I presume TV3 don't care if you think it's drivel, as long as you're tuned in...!


----------



## elefantfresh

My Saorview has been out of action since just after Christmas (the aerial got misaligned).
I've not missed RTE, it has to be said.


----------



## Betsy Og

I hear TV3 is going to be re-branded LCD (lowest common denominator). "Ireland's Mean Streets" and all this horse that they go on with - spreading fear with their CCTV extracts - I think Sky 1 must be their inspiration.

I caught a clip of a reporter interviewing the Dublin Wives group in studio - hilarious, toe curling, watch through your fingers stuff.


----------



## Firefly

This 

http://www.independent.ie/national-...assing-slipup-live-on-television-3348238.html


----------



## Tintagel

TarfHead said:


> .
> 
> .
> - The Walking Dead season 3. After 2 episodes, it's already better than - season 2.


 
Looking forward to season 3 hitting our screens. I enjoyed season 2.
Still downloading Fringe and Haven. More so to see the outcome as some of the episodes are pretty bad.


----------



## Leper

mandelbrot said:


> The real question has to be, why did you watch the soul-sapping nonsense at all, let alone say come back for a second helping..?!?! I presume TV3 don't care if you think it's drivel, as long as you're tuned in...!


 
You see, I had been watching Celebrity Come Dine With Me. I dont often watch TV3 but after such much-see-tv (glued to Rosanna, of course) I decided to watch Dublin Housewives. The same happened the night after, but not again.

Heard Dublin Housewives discussed at length on a radio show yesterday and the radio presenter could not say a bad word about the tv show. 

Perhaps I am wrong? Dublin Housewives must have some impact on the population. There must have been something I missed. Got a brain-wave today:- There is money to be made by teaching people how to speak properly and behave in a courteous manner. These Housewives pay for everything else so why not pay to attend this this course?


----------



## Firefly

I'm watching season 1 of Broen (The Bridge) at the moment. Only on the 3rd episode but it looks good...the main female character is a bit strange though...well left field


----------



## delgirl

Leper said:


> Watched Dublin Housewives for the past two nights. What a load of drivel. Are these people for real sorry Ur dese peeple fur reel?


They were also interviewed on Midweek on Wednesday.  I usually watch it as it's a good news magazine programme, but this really lowered the tone.

Nice to see Collete Fitzpatrick back, I was losing the will to live listening to Nora Owen's wooden delivery!


----------



## STEINER

I ditched Ripper Street on BBC in favour of Mr Selfridge on UTV.  I wish I stayed with Ripper Street! I find Mr Selfridge too thrashy, nothing like the BBC production The Paradise last year.

I get a laugh out of Tallafornia2 on TV3. The Corminator!


----------



## Niall M

Anyone watch the following last night, I sky+ it, but didnt watch yet. Is it worth getting into it?


----------



## TarfHead

Niall M said:


> Anyone watch the following last night, I sky+ it, but didnt watch yet. Is it worth getting into it?


 
I decided to not bother starting to watch it, based on the . Most shows have a strong opening episode or pilot.  Many of them never live up to standard, e.g. Lost, FlashForward.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I watched the double episode of Lewis. The problem I find is that there is a gap of a week in between episodes. Trying to remember all the charachters and the plot can be difficult. I much prefer a double episode in one go or over two following nights.


----------



## TarfHead

Keep an eye out for The Americans, which started on FOX/FX last night in the US.

Set in the Reagan presidency, it's about US and Soviet espionage and counter-espionage.


----------



## dereko1969

Utopia on Channel 4 - brilliant conspiracy theory series "about" a missing comic - sorry graphic novel - that predicted major catastrophes, great acting and just freaky! Quite violent too

[broken link removed]


----------



## micmclo

Spartacus is back!!!
Let the slaughter of thousands commence!



I'm also watching Suits, brilliant show


----------



## TarfHead

I watched the last new episodes of 30 Rock on Friday.

Why does a great comedy series end while Two and a half men / Anger Management continue ?

sad face


----------



## micmclo

Have started watching House of Cards

BBC did a version over a decade ago, it was brilliant

Kevin Spacey is in the American version, it's looking good, Spacey is the master.
I'm not fond of his Southern accent though, find it distracting

Is it worth watching?
You may very well think that, I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Marion

Have just finished watching series 1-4 _Breaking Bad_ on Netflix. Does that count as TV?

Fantastic but brutally gripping. 

Marion


----------



## gipimann

Niall M said:


> Anyone watch the following last night, I sky+ it, but didnt watch yet. Is it worth getting into it?





TarfHead said:


> I decided to not bother starting to watch it, based on the . Most shows have a strong opening episode or pilot.  Many of them never live up to standard, e.g. Lost, FlashForward.



I watched the first 2 episodes, and got bored with it. Just didn't like the set up at all.

Loved FlashForward, for what it's worth, I was sorry to see it go after 1 season.


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Have just finished watching series 1-4 _Breaking Bad_ on Netflix. Does that count as TV?


 
It counts as *brilliant* TV  !


----------



## micmclo

Mr. Selfridge

To do with founding of Selfridges in London.

Thumbs down, avoid


----------



## STEINER

I watched some of that 80's series Tales of the Unexpected on Sky Arts.  I saw most of them when I was young but don't remember them.  There are some good twists in the stories and some great actors in them eg John Mills, John Gielgud, Joseph Cotten, Richard Basehart, to name but a few.  They are/were on late on Sky Arts 2, mostly after 12 midnight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tales_of_the_Unexpected_episodes


Law and Order SVU Thursday nights 9pm - 11pm TV3.


----------



## Henny Penny

I gave up tv for a while last year but am back watching a bit ...

Shameless us - love William h macey ... When u think he can't sink any lower ....
The good wife - not as good as previous seasons but still watchable
Elementary - took a while to get into as lucy liu is annoying but enjoying it now
Don't tell the bride on rte ... Love love love it!

Haven't seen suits or house of cards yet but they're on my list


----------



## TarfHead

There are a couple of documentaries on BBC4 this week that I'll record to watch later.

Mon 18 Feb 22:00 Google and the World Brain
Tue 19 Feb 22:00 The Pirate Bay
Wed 20 Feb 22:30 How hackers changed the world


----------



## micmclo

Titanic Blood and Steel

12 episodes and I blitzed through in a few days

Magnificent TV, thumps up!


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Just watched The Spiral series over a few days. A sub titled French thriller. Pretty good.


----------



## amtc

Having loved the original - just watched three episodes of the new Yes Minister on Gold. Would rather eat my own toenails


----------



## TarfHead

Parks & Recreation starts on BBC4 on Wednesday (06 March) at 22:00 (2 episodes).

The first season (6 episodes) was below the standard they climbed to in season two. It's a similar set-up to The Office; a film crew in a place of work (local government department in Indiana) with characters speaking to camera. This is redeemed by the characters of Leslie Knope (Amy Poehler), her boss Ron Swanson, colleagues Tom Haverford and April Ludgate, and Andy Dwyer.

The character of Ron Swanson, in particular, is one of the great characters in TV comedy, a libertarian employed as a manager in local government, who doesn't believe in government.


----------



## micmclo

Been hearing talk about Love Hate so decided to check it out

Watched the first two series, magnificent TV, thumps up.
If any of yiz disagree I'll be around to clip you and your family 

Fantastic use of music, particularly the opening 90 seconds of season 2. I'm not sure what the tune was but it worked!

Aidan Gillan was the only actor I knew from Game of Thrones and The Wire, I didn't know any of the rest of the cast.

Darren seems to be a bit soft to me to be going around doing what he does.
While how does Tommy get all the girls? Scumbag haircut, one tone voice and they are drooling after him


----------



## bullbars

Has anybody made it through _*Entourage*_? I am really struggling to see what all the hype was about and get through the first series! Do the story lines and/or characters get any better through the following series?


----------



## micmclo

Currently loving Vikings.
Excellent show, I think I read it was filmed in Ireland but I'm not sure about that.
Thumbs up


Game of Thrones back next week 
Time for a marathon session of the boxsets in get ready!


----------



## WaterWater

Looked at the new season of Foyles War. The background scenes looked familiar. The credits said it was shot in Ireland. Did anyone recognise any of the background locations?


----------



## TarfHead

bullbars said:


> Has anybody made it through _*Entourage*_? I am really struggling to see what all the hype was about and get through the first series! Do the story lines and/or characters get any better through the following series?


 
I watched all seasons, not sure why .  Maybe it was for the promise of an Ari Gold eruption, or zinger of a one-liner.

If you're struggling to stay engaged in Season One, cut your losses now  !


----------



## notagardener

Watched 'Would you Believe' last night. A documentary about atheist comedian Abie Philbin Bowman. He uses comedy to challenge peoples assumptions about the world. Didn't agree with all that he had to say, but he is a very intelligent young man and I really enjoyed the programme. Also brought back great memories of the International Bar in Dublin!!!


----------



## Betsy Og

Abie is nearly a carbon copy of the dad would you say?, heard him on radio recently, very much the same style.


----------



## notagardener

They are similar in ways, as is their family in gereral from what I saw last night. I found it intertesting the way Abie uses comedy to discuss topics that we Irish don't really like to talk about openly - religion, family death etc


----------



## bullbars

TarfHead said:


> Maybe it was for the promise of an Ari Gold eruption, or zinger of a one-liner.



I've been told he does come out with some great one liners again in the next few series; but if I give my OH one of his "types" of response, I'm going to be murdered.


----------



## bullbars

micmclo said:


> Darren seems to be a bit soft to me to be going around doing what he does.


I agree; I don't find his character very credible.

I wasn't sure about "JohnBoys" character either; never seemed callous enough to be believable.


----------



## TarfHead

Next Sunday (31 March), season 3 of The Walking Dead ends and season 3 of Game of Thrones starts.  There's a screening for journalists, hosted by SKY Atlantic, in London tonight of the first 2 episodes for this season of GoT, so expect some media hype in the days ahead.

The following week, season 6 of Mad Men starts.

Happy


----------



## TarfHead

bullbars said:


> I've been told he does come out with some great one liners again in the next few series; but if I give my OH one of his "types" of response, I'm going to be murdered.


 
[broken link removed]

Ari Gold is based on Hollywood agent Ari Emanuel, brother of Rahm Emanuel, current Mayor of Chicago and formerly President Obama's White House Chief of Staff.


----------



## STEINER

BBC1 Sundays 9pm The Village is a 1914 English drama.  Thought provoking and interesting.


----------



## TarfHead

Season 3 of Game of Thrones

This week's episode was great, hope the standard is maintained.


----------



## Boyd

TarfHead said:


> Season 3 of Game of Thrones
> 
> This week's episode was great, hope the standard is maintained.



Geoffrey has been conspicuousby his absence so far! Liking it so far


----------



## TarfHead

username123 said:


> Geoffrey has been conspicuousby his absence so far! Liking it so far


 
Joffrey ! 

They now have a wide roster of characters and storylines to keep progressing. He featured last week, episode 2.

I'd pity that actor. Joffrey is such a repellant character, he may end up being typecast.


----------



## Boyd

Geoffrey, Joffrey....close enough!! I've seen him around Ranelagh a few time and you just want to go over and give out to him!


----------



## STEINER

I have got stuck into the 1976 Roman drama I Claudius on BBC4 Tuesdays 10pm.

BBC2 Tuesdays at 9pm have a good NHS hospital documentary series.


----------



## micmclo

BBC The Apprentice

Good god, what egos!!!


----------



## salaried

The men who built America on the history channel, A must see.


----------



## geri

Oliver Stone's Untold History of the United States. Sky Atlantic. A brilliant take on Americas place in history from the time of WWI. Great narration, and some fairly shocking archive footage. Last weeks episode focused mainly on the atomic bombing of Japan. Can't wait to see it tomorrow. Episode 4 of 10.


----------



## TarfHead

Still loving the current series of Game of Thrones.  I thought the last scene in episode 3 was great, 'til I saw the last scene in episode 4  !

4 episodes more, then wait 'til August for the resumption of the last season of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Marion

TarfHead said:
			
		

> 4 episodes more, then wait 'til August for the resumption of the last season of Breaking Bad.



Thanks. I can now stop checking if it's available on Netflix. 

I must let the hairdressers know - great topic of conversation. 

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Thanks. I can now stop checking if it's available on Netflix.


 
Sunday 11 August on AMC. Dont know if Netflix get it straight away, or later.


----------



## Marion

I watched all 13 episodes of House of Cards over the weekend on Netflix. It was chill out time.

I loved it. 

When does the next season arrive?


Marion


----------



## Grizzly

I have also been watching House of Cards and just started watching Hannibal. I have more or less given up on Revolution and Defiance.  Loved the Walking Dead but pretty vicious.  Absolutely loving "Survivor".

I just realised that I am watching all this stuff on my laptop. My T.V. sits alone in the corner of the room. It's proving a costly big thing to own.


----------



## orka

TarfHead said:


> I'd pity that actor. Joffrey is such a repellant character, he may end up being typecast.


Studying Philosophy & Theology at TCD - wants to be an academic, not an actor - maybe just as well because he is just so nasty in the role I could never look on him as anyone but evil Joffrey.
Love GoT but last night's episode sure had a lot of sex and sex talk in it - could have been subtitled 'the sex episode'.


----------



## TarfHead

orka said:


> Studying Philosophy & Theology at TCD


 
My wife's niece goes to some of the same lectures as he does and says he's nothing like his character. Have to take that as a given, if he was he'd be in prison .



orka said:


> Love GoT but last night's episode sure had a lot of sex and sex talk in it


 
+1
Never though I'd be of an age where I'd be thinking sex in a TV programme was 'too much', but here I am .


----------



## fobs

Did anyone watch "THe Fall" on Rte1/BBC Sunday/Monday night? Thought it was a promising start.


----------



## Boyd

orka said:


> Studying Philosophy & Theology at TCD - wants to be an academic, not an actor - maybe just as well because he is just so nasty in the role I could never look on him as anyone but evil Joffrey.
> Love GoT but last night's episode sure had a lot of sex and sex talk in it - could have been subtitled 'the sex episode'.






TarfHead said:


> +1
> Never though I'd be of an age where I'd be thinking sex in a TV programme was 'too much', but here I am .



Really?! 
Any sex episode needs Cersei Lannister in it, so from that perspective it failed!

Nothing really happened though, I hope theyre building up for something big (havent read books).


----------



## TarfHead

username123 said:


> Any sex episode needs Cersei Lannister in it


Yeah, but the only person she would do it with is miles away. and not the man he once was .



username123 said:


> Nothing really happened though, I hope theyre building up for something big (havent read books).


I'm close to the end of Book 3, and Season 3 covers about half of it. There's a lot left that could happen, depending on what they choose to include this season, and leave 'til the next.

Without indulging in spoilers (unlike you ), the next 3 episodes are sure to feature a wedding where '_nothing really happened_' will not apply.


----------



## Boyd

Oops! Never even realised that....removed it now!


----------



## Betsy Og

Whitechapel - I find it quite good. A bit like Criminal Minds. The one thing that's a bit odd is that they're obsessed with their archive and the answer to every modern crime seems to be buried in some dusty old file.....


----------



## Marion

Hi Grizzly

On the offchance that you might be interested, I bought an Apple TV in the Us for about €80 at Christmas. I can watch Netflix and Itunes films tv etc  now on my  reasonably large TV rather than my smaller laptop.


Marion


----------



## Grizzly

Marion said:


> Hi Grizzly
> 
> On the offchance that you might be interested, I bought an Apple TV in the Us for about €80 at Christmas. I can watch Netflix and Itunes films tv etc  now on my  reasonably large TV rather than my smaller laptop.
> 
> 
> Marion



Can this device be plugged in to any TV and is it connected through a laptop?

We had a cable that we purchased locally that could do this but it recently gave up the ghost.


----------



## Marion

Hi Grizzly

I'd love to be of more help but all I can say is that I had to get a specific HDMI cable and a plug. I just brought the gadget down to my local electrical store so that they could see what I needed to buy to get it up and running.

It attaches directly to my TV via the HDMI cable. I already had an Itunes a/c and once that was entered (via a fiddly keyboard using the remote) it was easy to use.

Others may have more technical knowledge on the matter regarding the TV required.

The Itunes films download very quickly. (However, I had to upgrade my a/c with Eircom as I was going over my limit and I ended up paying extra for downloading films - I was like a child with a new toy )

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

Grizzly said:


> Can this device be plugged in to any TV and is it connected through a laptop?


 
My understanding is that the apple TV device connects to the TV via HDMI. It connects to your iTunes account over wifi.

I assume AVI/MP4 content on a laptop, connected to the TV via HDMI, would achieve a similar result ?


----------



## Boyd

I would assume so, but I think the "advantage" of AppleTv is that it inter-connects to all of your other Apple content sources to be playable on TV.


----------



## delgirl

Good Documentary on TV3 tomorrow, Tuesday 21st:

Mea Maxima Culpa - Silence in the House of God


----------



## STEINER

still watching I Claudius on BBC4.  It has dealt with the emperors Augustus, Tiberius, Caligula.  Claudius has now been proclaimed emperor.

any episode of Sparticus with blood and gore!

Blue Bloods back on TV3 friday nights.

Sunday Game back on again for the summer.


----------



## TarfHead

New season of Arrested Development available on Netflix, Sun 26 May.

Let's hope Tobias has come up with a better term for his professions of Analyst and Therapist


----------



## Latrade

I think we need to talk about Game of Thrones. I may still have PTSD.


----------



## TarfHead

The bank holiday weekend threw us out of routine, waiting now 'til tonight to watch it. Done my best up to now to avoid spoilers  !


----------



## TarfHead

Latrade said:


> I think we need to talk about Game of Thrones. I may still have PTSD.


 
Watched episode 9 last night.  It was, eh, eventful  ?

End of season next week. Pretty sure nothing will happen and everyone gets to live happily ever after.


----------



## DB74

Cannot wait for Game Of Thrones next week - should be a cracker. I'm going to wait til next week to watch 9 & 10 together.

I am intrigued as to how HBO plan to finish GoT given that the book series hasn't actually been finished yet. There was a 5-year gap between Books 3 & 4 and then a 6-year gap between Books 4 & 5. As yet there is no release date for Book 6 so I don't know what HBO will do when the TV series catches up to the books and there are no more books and just loads of loose-ends.


----------



## Latrade

TarfHead said:


> Watched episode 9 last night. It was, eh, eventful  ?
> 
> End of season next week. Pretty sure nothing will happen and everyone gets to live happily ever after.


 
I think it was very well done too...I know the big event is usually episode 9 and 10 is the aftermath, but aren't we due another uneventful wedding soon?


----------



## TarfHead

DB74 said:


> Cannot wait for Game Of Thrones next week - should be a cracker. I'm going to wait til next week to watch 9 & 10 together.


 
Based on episode 9, if you're going to watch two back to back, give yourself some time after #10 to process and reflect.



DB74 said:


> I am intrigued as to how HBO plan to finish GoT given that the book series hasn't actually been finished yet. There was a 5-year gap between Books 3 & 4 and then a 6-year gap between Books 4 & 5. As yet there is no release date for Book 6 so I don't know what HBO will do when the TV series catches up to the books and there are no more books and just loads of loose-ends.


 
I assume HBO have paid George Martin a lot of money to see the series through. I think he plans 2 more books. Season 3 of the TV series won't cover all of Book 3, so there's at least 3 seasons left to get to the end of Book 5.

One additional issue is how the young actors will continue to be plausible as their character's age. As it stands, the actor playing Brandon Stark is already way older than his character, and looks it too.


----------



## Latrade

TarfHead said:


> I assume HBO have paid George Martin a lot of money to see the series through. I think he plans 2 more books. Season 3 of the TV series won't cover all of Book 3, so there's at least 3 seasons left to get to the end of Book 5.


 
I can't see HBO moving from their 10 Episodes a season, so you'd have to think that given the size of some of the books, they've more than enough time to catch up to him by splitting them up.


----------



## TarfHead

Latrade said:


> I think it was very well done too...I know the big event is usually episode 9 and 10 is the aftermath, but aren't we due another uneventful wedding soon?


 
Assume episode 10 to be focussed on Kings Landing.


----------



## TarfHead

Latrade said:


> I can't see HBO moving from their 10 Episodes a season


 
Even this season they've averaged an extra 5 minutes per episode which means their overall screen time is the equivalent of 11 episode (of 'normal' length).


----------



## TarfHead

Game of Thrones finished for season 3. Just 41 weeks to wait for season 4.


----------



## DB74

Bit of a damp squib ending to the season IMO, would have much preferred Joffrey's wedding to be the finale to the season

I always found the Dany in Slavers Bay chapters a bit on the boring side, especially in comparison to the happenings in Kings Landing and North of the Wall so I was disappointed with that, although given that the title of the Episode was Mhysa I should have expected it really


----------



## TarfHead

After The Red Wedding, anything would suffer in comparison  !

This seems to be the trend for GoT; penultimate episode has the fireworks (Ned Stark, Blackwater, Red Wedding) while the last one sets up storylines for the next season.

Not having read Book 4, there's a fair bit in Book 3 to be included in Season 4, e.g.  Joffrey's wedding, Mance Rayder.

Surprised to see them return to Balon Greyjoy. Not sure how that added anything to the narrative. Also, the Theon storyline is one that could have been dropped without being missed.

Highlight of the episode, for me, was the Tywin / Joffrey face-off.


----------



## Latrade

TarfHead said:


> After The Red Wedding, anything would suffer in comparison  !
> 
> This seems to be the trend for GoT; penultimate episode has the fireworks (Ned Stark, Blackwater, Red Wedding) while the last one sets up storylines for the next season.
> 
> Not having read Book 4, there's a fair bit in Book 3 to be included in Season 4, e.g. Joffrey's wedding, Mance Rayder.
> 
> Surprised to see them return to Balon Greyjoy. Not sure how that added anything to the narrative. Also, the Theon storyline is one that could have been dropped without being missed.
> 
> Highlight of the episode, for me, was the Tywin / Joffrey face-off.


 
Need to be careful of spoilers from the books, but I think they'd done well with what they've focussed on and for future events too. Even some of the dull bits from the books have been improved (Jon and Ygritte is pretty tedious in the books, but HBO made that one work). 

The problem for me is that at the moment in the books and show, the Dany thing could still be left out and (so far) the story wouldn't suffer. I'm sure we'll get there eventually.


On a different note, the Killing (US) is back for season three. The first two seasons were good, but based on the original. This is the first season they've written themselves and having only seen the first two episodes, it's actually much better and the first two seasons were very good too. They're free to take the characters in a new direction and it's looking interesting. The point when Linden suddenly dons the old jumper again is a great moment to punctuate her obsession.


----------



## Betsy Og

I know I'm years out of date but as a non Sky customer I bought season 1 of Moone Boy recently - absolutely loved it, very funny, very feel-good and a good dollop of nostalgia.

Did season 2 keep up the standard? I see season 3 is confirmed to go ahead already so they must have been happy with season 2. How will they keep the imaginery friend going much longer though?


----------



## Delboy

The Returned started on Ch4 last Sunday night and can still be viewed on 4OD. French series with subtitles.

I thought it was very good and apparently was a big hit in France. Dead coming back to live after many years and returning home not knowing they had been gone.  

Not a zombie in sight!


----------



## TarfHead

Betsy Og said:


> Did season 2 keep up the standard?


 
Not sure that it has been screened yet  ? I know they were filming it in Boyle last year when season 1 was being screened.


----------



## micmclo

Love my TV shows

But I never liked Breaking Bad. I watched all the way to Series 4 waiting & waiting for this show to click with me and it never did.

I don't get the hype but with some many people rating the show I just kept trying with it

Starting into Season 5 as I may as well finish it off

Plus Laura Fraser is in it, my future wife. 
Most gorgeous actress alive. I'm in love!


----------



## TarfHead

Watched first episode of 'Orange is the new Black' on Netflix yesterday.  Not my cup of tea, despite the adult content and scenes .

But, it has the makings of a good TV drama and scored well with US TV critics.

Based on House of Cards, and now this, Netflix can be up there with the likes of HBO and AMC.


----------



## DB74

Anyone watched The White Queen on BBC over the last few weeks - reviews have ripped it to bits but it's actually quite watchable IMO and historically accurate too (as much as period dramas can be vis-a-vis dialogue etc)


----------



## micmclo

Luther is back on BBC, huzzah!

First episode had some scary scences


----------



## becky

DB74 said:


> Anyone watched The White Queen on BBC over the last few weeks - reviews have ripped it to bits but it's actually quite watchable IMO and historically accurate too (as much as period dramas can be vis-a-vis dialogue etc)



Don't watch much telly these days but have watched about 3 of these of a sunday night and yes I'd agree, very 'watchable'.


----------



## DB74

becky said:


> Don't watch much telly these days but have watched about 3 of these of a sunday night and yes I'd agree, very 'watchable'.



Are you talking about the show or just Max Irons?!!!!!!


----------



## becky

DB74 said:


> Are you talking about the show or just Max Irons?!!!!!!




I swear, it's the show.  If I was watching it for Max Irons I would not have missed an episode.  He's too young for me.


----------



## STEINER

I watch the White Queen, it is not the best drama ever produced by BBC but it fills a gap on Sunday night.  It has a bit of raunch but not as blatant as The Tudors.


----------



## Boyd

TarfHead said:


> Watched first episode of 'Orange is the new Black' on Netflix yesterday.  Not my cup of tea, despite the adult content and scenes .
> 
> But, it has the makings of a good TV drama and scored well with US TV critics.



I watched the first two episodes of this last night, really like it. Awesome start to it  They really front loaded the adult scenes to get you hooked....its worked with me!


----------



## jasconius

Boss, Homeland and Boardwalk Empire are all finished 

At least Spartacus starts next month



I am Spartacus !


----------



## dereko1969

Surprised at there being no love shown for "The Americans" - I thought it was brilliant, filled a nice Homeland sized hole, and having it set in the 80's was great, old style surveillance gizmos and everything.

Though for me, the best show of the last while has been The Returned on Channel 4, unsettling rather than scary but very absorbing about dead people returning to life in a rural French town.

[broken link removed]

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2149175/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## micmclo

The Mill

I'll never complain about my working conditions again and horrible bosses again!


----------



## Marion

Breaking Bad - episode 9 season 5. Blood Money.

Chilling!

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Breaking Bad - episode 9 season 5. Blood Money.


 
I may have to watch that episode again to be sure I have absorbed it all. The last scene was brilliant .

Kudos to Netflix for getting to screen it so soon. If they can repeat the trick with more US dramas, they'll have a bigger stockpile of cash than Slyler White .


----------



## naughto

watching under the dome
falling skies
and orange is the new black


----------



## Ceist Beag

Fleadh Ceol 2013 on TG4, great viewing for those of us who can't make it there.


----------



## micmclo

The White Queen finished up last night.

Fascinating period in history but I didn't think much of the show. Not the usual high standard from the BBC

I had a quick scan of the books in Easons and don't like this writing style either of the author either.


----------



## Marion

@tarfhead:

Buried. Brilliant TV.

Skyler persona developing big time. 


Marion


----------



## Deiseblue

Heroes of comedy on sky - Tommy Cooper.

A reminder if one was needed of what an absolute genius this man was.

The episode on Les Dawson was also pretty good.


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Skyler persona developing big time.


 
The character, and actress, have come in for a lot of criticism but last night she swung for the bleachers and knocked it over the wall.

Whatever else the writer (Vince Gilligan) and actors on Breaking Bad do with their careers, it won't compare to this.


----------



## ajapale

*Low Winter Sun on Fox
*


			
				time.com said:
			
		

> *Low Winter Sun, which premieres after Breaking Bad,* is  also a story of grim men doing bad deeds in a quasi-allegorical,  desolate landscape. The difference here is that that blighted landscape  is an American city, Detroit, that is still home to hundreds of  thousands of people. The opening credits pan over graffiti, shells of  houses, blasted lots, “We Buy Gold” shops, and vacant streets. When we  see Detroit cop Frank Agnew (Mark Strong) leave home, he walks out the  door, picks up some garbage off his lawn, and sees a spray-painted  boarded-up house that looks like the wreckage of Katrina.


----------



## micmclo

Hell on Wheels is back for Season 3

Very strong start to the season.

Quite a nasty end to Episode 2.  The Mormons won't be happy with how they are portryed here!

The businessmen are crooks, the Indians are savages, the black man was told he was not equal to a white man and there was a drunken Irish gang boss with his hand out for bribes in this series too 

This show offends everyone!


----------



## amtc

Missed the first bit of Moone Boy so caught it tonight on Sky......I would've been growing up in the same era and it just resonates so much with me (ok I'm a bit older). Got my dad to watch it and he didn't get it at all but I was howling with laughter. The attention to detail in terms of having the pens that you could press down each colour, and the Findus pancakes and racing home for Neighbours at lunch - that was me!


----------



## bullbars

Is that Season 2 amtc?


----------



## TarfHead

Season 2 hasn't been shown yet. Season 3 is currently being filmed.


----------



## bullbars

TarfHead said:


> Season 2 hasn't been shown yet. Season 3 is currently being filmed.


 
Thanks, I thought I'd missed the season 2 kick off. Phew!


----------



## Leo

bullbars said:


> Thanks, I thought I'd missed the season 2 kick off. Phew!



Season 2 will run directly after the end of the Season 1 re-run.


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> .. Brilliant TV.


 
Beaking Bad, season 5 episode 10, Confessions.

Once more the point is reinforced. don't try to second guess how this story will work out cos you'll be wrong. Every time.


----------



## Marion

TarfHead said:


> Beaking Bad, season 5 episode 10, Confessions.
> 
> Once more the point is reinforced. don't try to second guess how this story will work out cos you'll be wrong. Every time.



Agree. Just impossible to predict. Super episode. The time watching the episodes just flies. 

Marion


----------



## STEINER

A new murder drama started on BBC1 Sundays 9pm.  " What remains ".  Interesting enough.


----------



## amtc

STEINER said:


> A new murder drama started on BBC1 Sundays 9pm.  " What remains ".  Interesting enough.



My problem is I read the book - so I know the ending. 

Loving the new Location, Location, Location.


----------



## TarfHead

Breaking Bad, season 5 episode 13, To'hajiilee.

I think I may have forgotten to breathe during the last scene of this episode  !


----------



## Marion

TarfHead said:


> Breaking Bad, season 5 episode 13, To'hajiilee.
> 
> I think I may have forgotten to breathe during the last scene of this episode  !



I think this  is very apt as to how I looked as I watched that scene 513.

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

September is the time for US networks to debut their new shows. Hope there's one or two stand-out ones this year, can't remember any from last year that made an impression on me.

Recent offerings, such as Under The Dome, Ray Donovan & Low Winter Sun have been average. Hoping for something better this year, either drama or comedy.


----------



## TarfHead

Breaking Bad, season 5 episode 14, Ozymandias

I am both sad that there are only two episodes left, and relieved that I have to 'endure' just two more episodes .

This is drama that never been seen before on TV.


----------



## becky

Newest season of Mad Men starts @ 11pm tonight rte 2.  My favorite show since it aired.


----------



## dam099

TarfHead said:


> September is the time for US networks to debut their new shows. Hope there's one or two stand-out ones this year, can't remember any from last year that made an impression on me.
> 
> Recent offerings, such as Under The Dome, Ray Donovan & Low Winter Sun have been average. Hoping for something better this year, either drama or comedy.



Best new show I've seen from this year is Orphan Black, worth a look. The Americans was pretty decent too though took a while to get into it.


----------



## Marion

BB episode 14 season 5

Ozymandias


I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said: `Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed.
And on the pedestal these words appear --
"My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!"
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
The lone and level sands stretch far away.'


Percy Bysshe Shelley


I watched this twice. Awesome. 

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

*Primetime Emmys 2013*

Outstanding Comedy: Modern Family
Lead Actress in a Comedy: Julia Louis-Dreyfus for Selina Mayer in Veep
Lead Actor in a Comedy: Jim Parsons for Sheldon in The Big Bang Theory
Supporting Actress in a Comedy: Merritt Weaver for Zoey in Nurse Jackie
Supporting Actor in a Comedy: Tony Hale for Gary in Veep
Guest Actor in a Comedy: Bob Newhart for Professor Proton in The Big Bang Theory
Writing in a Comedy: 30 Rock

Outstanding Drama: Breaking Bad
Lead Actress in a Drama: Claire Danes for Carrie Mathison in Homeland
Lead Actor in a Drama: Jeff Daniels for Will McAvoy in the Newsroom
Supporting Actress in a Drama: Anna Gunn for Skyler in Breaking Bad
Supporting Actor in a Drama: Bobby Cannavale for Gyp Rosetti in Boardwalk Empire
Writing in a Drama: Homeland

My main gripe is The Newsroom getting any award. Better than Bryan (Walter White) Cranston for Breaking Bad, better than Jon (Don Draper) Hamm for Mad Men, better than Kevin (Francis Underwood) for House of Cards ?


----------



## TarfHead

Breaking Bad, season 5 episode 15, Granite State

I have run out of superlatives.


Think I can feel a bout of man flu coming over me that may require me to stay home next Monday  ..


----------



## Marion

I cannot wait for the Finale of BB. 

Vince Gilligan is on record saying that there will be a victory for Walt. But, that could mean many things - as we know.

I suspect that there will be a number of individual Emmy awards based on the last eight episodes of BB given next year - 2014. 

Marion

Watched Downton on Sunday evening. Loved it!


----------



## STEINER

Series 4 Downton Abbey Sundays UTV 9PM or TV3 Wednesdays 9pm.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Racing through series 4 of Breaking Bad. Survivor 27. The Packie Bonners


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Watched Downton on Sunday evening. Loved it!


 
Downtown Abbey. Just .. don't .. get it ?

I have watched a few episodes. The one where one of the leading characters has his last scene was so telegraphed in advance, it was drained of all dramatic tension.

And when I see Hugh Bonneville, I can't get past his character in Twenty Twelve. So that's good .


----------



## DrMoriarty

TarfHead said:


> Think I can feel a bout of man flu coming over me that may require me to stay home next Monday  ..





Marion said:


> I cannot wait for the Finale of BB.


The Lighthouse has done some deal with Netflix to show the final episode on the big screen next Monday. 
[broken link removed]

But you can't buy tickets, you have to enter a competition to win them... and "lines opened" at lunchtime today.


----------



## Marion

Why I love Downton Abbey:

The romances. The era. The upstairs/downstairs story. I have a fond memory of Ruby in another show (Upstairs Downstairs).  


The precious attention to detail.  The perfectly laid out dining table for entertaining.  

The petty squabbles that reflect the differences between employees. 

The fact that the employers  in this show are in the main good people.

The one-liner quips by Violet. Dame Maggie Smyth is fabulous.  

The dresses. The hair styles. Did you notice the crimping?

The general goodness in people. Though, there are definitely some bad eggs.

Marion

It's not in the same league as BB in terms of the story telling  but it's very watchable in its own right.

I love it.

Marion


----------



## Sunny

As a man and a recent convert to Downton Abbey, I can see why it is so popular. Ridiculous writing, ridiculous story lines and ridiculous characters but it has an undeniable charm with some superb acting. It's not the wire or breaking bad but it is guilty, enjoyable Sunday night viewing.


----------



## TarfHead

New season US TV coming on stream this week. Watched first two episodes of Modern Family last night, more new stuff tonight and at weekend.

New season Homeland starts Sunday night. Of the new dramas, Masters of Sex is generating the most heat (badum tish ).


----------



## Betsy Og

Only recently got into Downton & watched all series in the last month. Its enjoyable escapism, lovely house, style etc and the storylines are ok. May not be classic but it's great to take your mind off things.


----------



## RainyDay

TarfHead said:


> New season Homeland starts Sunday night.



Looking forward to it, having just finished Season 2 on RTE.

Also enjoying 'Under the Dome' - not quite top-grade quality, but enjoyable all the same, based on yet another gem of a book from Stephen King.


----------



## Marion

Has been very difficult to ignore Twitter in relation to Breaking Bad. 

But I managed it. 

One more sleep.

Marion


----------



## TarfHead

Marion said:


> Has been very difficult to ignore Twitter in relation to Breaking Bad.
> 
> But I managed it.
> 
> One more sleep.
> 
> Marion


 
Twitter, Facebook, US new websites all in lockdown and embargoed 'til tonight.

If I hear Journey and "Don't stop believing", I may have to declare a fatwah on Vince Gilligan  !


----------



## DaveD

Breaking Bad, fantastic, all of it, every episode, including the last one, where at long last a TV series ends properly.

Off to watch it all again now!


----------



## Deiseblue

Canal + Futbol , 24 hours non stop football daily - heaven !


----------



## TarfHead

Breaking Bad, season 5 episode 16, Felina.

What to say about this that does not include detail of the episode ?

Happy at how the disparate story threads were resolved.
Happy at how the characters' fates have been mapped out.
Somewhat happy that I don't have to sit down for another episode with that fear over what might unfold. Episodes 13 (To'hajiilee) and 14 (Ozymandias) were, in a sense, the series finale. The last 2 episodes were about tidying up in the aftermath and 'chickens coming home to roost'.

It is easy to assume that there will never be a series like that again. The other contenders for 'BEST TV SERIES .. EVER !!!' each had their flaws when it came to closing off the story. The Sopranos ending needs no further discussion here. The last season of The Wire was probably the weakest of the five, the newspaper thread never engaged like the others (the Towers, The Greek and the Dockers, Hamsterdam, School system). The Shield is said to have closed off satisfactorily, but I never got into that and, at this stage, doubt that I could ever commit to 88 episodes. Deadwood was cancelled too soon.

While under the influence of the afterglow of the finale, I currently believe Breaking Bad to be top of the pile.


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> While under the influence of the afterglow of the finale, I currently believe Breaking Bad to be top of the pile.



I have to agree.
Just superb!


----------



## bazermc

4 more sleeps until the return of love/hate

Will this be the end of nidge?
does Fran find out that Nidge did to his missus?
Is darren defo dead?
Is Tommy even more thick now?

So many questions to be answered.


----------



## Marion

I was really happy with this final episode of BB. 


Sad that it ended, but happy for the main characters. It was quite an emotional episode. Loved the reflections.

I loved Tony Soprano so I can't say that Walt is my favourite character ever, but I really hated the way way the Sopranos ended.

Marion


----------



## RainyDay

Marion said:


> I loved Tony Soprano so I can't say that Walt is my favourite character ever, but I really hated the way way the Sopranos ended.



The fun lives on forever. You're never quite sure whether he lived or got popped...


----------



## TarfHead

Dean Norris, who played Hank Schraeder, is, I believe, a guest on the Saturday Night Show with Brendan O'Connor this weekend.

This strikes me as a strange combination.  I assume the usual audience for the SNS are not up to date with BB. If you're into watching content on box-sets, Netflix or, ahem, other sources, you're hardly like to choose to watch RTE on a Saturday night ?

Unless you're into 'Under the Dome', in which case, good luck to you


----------



## amtc

I was out last night and severely not good today. Given that it took me till 5pm to string a word together, I got into my jammies and watched the Late Late.

What the hell was Sinead O Connor like? Stroking her head and with ridiculous tattoos on her FACE! I thought Dolores O Riordan was grand, and I thought that Gay Byrne did a much better job of interviewing Ryan Tubridy than vice versa

BTW (and I will declare a personal interest here, Eddie Hobbs is on the Sat show. I saw it last year on his appearance and was moved to action over something, and it's an inspiring tale of 15 people who made something happen...!)


----------



## STEINER

I almost missed The Paradise series 2 on bbc1 Sunday at 8pm.  Dunno if it can match the first series re the Denise & Moray story, but I'm a sucker for these BBC dramas.


----------



## becky

STEINER said:


> I almost missed The Paradise series 2 on bbc1 Sunday at 8pm.  Dunno if it can match the first series re the Denise & Moray story, but I'm a sucker for these BBC dramas.




Usually love a BBC drama (especially a period one)  but think this one is only so so, unless it picks up.  Also I see it's on at 8pm so don't want to be sitting for 2 hours on a Sunday as Dowtown abbey is on at 9.  Really helps get me through the glenroes.


----------



## QQQ

I am a late comer to this but _Luther_ is fascinating.  Sure, the main lead has some of the stereotypical problems all DCI detectives seem to have, but  from what I have seen so far he is not entirely dysfunctional and without an ability to get close to people.


----------



## QQQ

My wife has long endured the male influence in terms of what we look at (she's saint!). I do however really want to watch _Sons of Anarchy _and am wondering if there is anything in there that might be female friendly.


----------



## Deiseblue

QQQ said:


> My wife has long endured the male influence in terms of what we look at (she's saint!). I do however really want to watch _Sons of Anarchy _and am wondering if there is anything in there that might be female friendly.



Tough one !

Jax's baby with Maggie is quite cute & the nursery is well laid out & they have the most darling curtains in the living room .

Apart from that it's mostly bikes , violence , rape & pillage fueled by drugs & drink - kinda like Tramore in the good old days !


----------



## Odea

Deiseblue said:


> Apart from that it's mostly bikes , violence , rape & pillage fueled by drugs & drink - kinda like Tramore in the good old days !



Our Tramore was Brittas Bay. 
Watching Inspector Montalbano, Revolution, Walking Dead and Haven and in between Gardener's World, Ear to the Ground and River Cottage to the Core. What a mix!


----------



## Purple

Deiseblue said:


> Apart from that it's mostly bikes , violence , rape & pillage fueled by drugs & drink - kinda like Tramore in the good old days !



Lol


----------



## TarfHead

The most recent episode of The Big Bang Theory has a guest appearance from Bob Newhart as Professor Proton.

The guy is a brilliant comedic actor. His timing and delivery are go good, much better than the material he's given to work with in TBBT.


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> The most recent episode of The Big Bang Theory has a guest appearance from Bob Newhart as Professor Proton.
> 
> The guy is a brilliant comedic actor. His timing and delivery are go good, much better than the material he's given to work with in TBBT.



Great guy. He's in his mid 80's and is still very sharp.


----------



## Firefly

Deiseblue said:


> Apart from that it's mostly bikes , violence , rape & pillage fueled by drugs & drink - kinda like Tramore in the good old days !





We're watching Sons of Anarchy at the moment and Mrs. Firefly loves it - we're on Season 3 and she thinks it's better than Breaking Bad. There are rough scenes in it for sure but the story and the characters are great. Bikers all over the place must be loving it.


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> we're on Season 3 and she thinks it's better than Breaking Bad.


 



I have watched all, bar the current season (6). The season set in Belfast has to be seen to be believed. The Oirish accents make Tom Cruise's efforts look *************************.


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> I have watched all, bar the current season (6). The season set in Belfast has to be seen to be believed. The Oirish accents make Tom Cruise's efforts look *************************.



That one guy playing the IRA leader, I think he's actually English, has the worst Irish accent I've ever heard.
The first 2 series were very good but it's rubbish in the last series. The only thing that kept me watching was the cute doctor.


----------



## Betsy Og

Are all the bikers on tour together or what? How does the story move from USA to Norn Iron??, or is every series a new adventure in a new setting?


----------



## Purple

Betsy Og said:


> Are all the bikers on tour together or what? How does the story move from USA to Norn Iron??, or is every series a new adventure in a new setting?



Every series is a journey further and further away from what's plausible.


----------



## TarfHead

Betsy Og said:


> or is every series a new adventure in a new setting?


 
Each series is set in the town of Charming. Which has its own film studio that creates, eh, adult content. Like most towns that size in USA .

And a police chief who has had terminal cancer for around 4 years. Which is atypical .


----------



## Purple

TarfHead said:


> Each series is set in the town of Charming. Which has its own film studio that creates, eh, adult content.


Not any more...


----------



## Delboy

[broken link removed]
Have to say I like the look of this...the German 'Band of Brothers'



> Generation War is an unflinching and violent depiction of the experiences of five friends during the years 1941-1945 and is regarded as a turning point in German television given its portrayal of the role of ordinary Germans during WWII.


----------



## Purple

Delboy said:


> [broken link removed]
> Have to say I like the look of this...the German 'Band of Brothers'



Was it any good?


----------



## Delboy

Purple said:


> Was it any good?



I thought so. Not huge on battle scenes or the like, so they have'nt spent a fortune on it.
But apparently it's opened up a large debate in Germany....how did the average soldier/officer in the Army allow the atrocities to occur in front of their eyes day after day, mainly by the SS.
It was reviewed on The Last Word this eve and they were very praiseworthy of it. It's only 3 parts, and last night's was 1.5 hours


----------



## Purple

It’s important to distinguish between the SS and the Waffen SS, particularly those who joined the Waffen SS after 1943 as many of them from that date on were conscripts. 
It was set up, and theoretically remained, the military wing of the Nazi party but from 1940 it was under the operational control of the regular army high command. The restriction of membership to those of the “Aryan race” was also lifted around 1940 so by the end of the war more than half of them were non-Germans and conscripts. 
They were very badly treated after the war.


----------



## STEINER

becky said:


> Usually love a BBC drama (especially a period one)  but think this one is only so so, unless it picks up.  Also I see it's on at 8pm so don't want to be sitting for 2 hours on a Sunday as Dowtown abbey is on at 9.  Really helps get me through the glenroes.



I admit to having watched the Holy Trilogy (sic) of The Paradise at 8pm, Downton Abbey at 9pm followed by Love Hate on RTE+1 AT 10.30PM, all on Sunday nights. As Downton & Love/Hate are over now, Generation War will fill the void.  I also record Fair City ( sorry) at 8pm.

From time to time, some decent (no pun intended) films appear late after midnight on the home and UK channels, requiring recording.  I even watched a good Japanese film with subtitles recently.

BBC3 & BBC4 have good documentaries about a wide range of stuff.

Expect to see a lot of programming next year about the Great War.


----------



## Laramie

I'm well in to the last series of Borgen and enjoying it.


----------



## DB74

Anyone else watching The Tunnel on Sky Atlantic?


----------



## Marion

@Laramie:  Also loving Borgen

Marion

PS: Am currently addicted to Nigella  Express on Food Network. Nigella totally rocks easy entertaining food.


----------



## Firefly

Sons of Anarchy S3 - jumping the shark a bit alright. Didn't mind the dodgy Irish accents (can't say we do an American accent well ourselves) but the whole !Sons of Anarchy -  Belfast Division" is stretching it in the extreme.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm really enjoying 'Generation War' or 'Unsere mutter Unsere vater' as it was called in Germany.  I was living in Berlin when this was first shown and couldn't wait to see it with subtitles. 
It was highly controversial as it was the first German made film to show how normal families fared in the war.  Also lead to a lot of uncomfortable questions for parents and grandparents!


----------



## Purple

Game of Thrones starts again tonight...


----------



## STEINER

Purple said:


> Game of Thrones starts again tonight...



Someone gave me a load of episodes recently as I have never seen this programme.  I have only seen episode 1 and 2 so far, and it is just ok.  It is a bit racy with all the nude and topless scenes, maybe a bit OTT.


----------



## mathepac

*Commonwealth Games*

Congratulations to the Northern Ireland boxing team. They've succeeded in getting 7 out of their team of 9 boxers to the medal stages, a phenomenal success rate for a country their size.


----------



## TarfHead

mathepac said:


> Congratulations to the Northern Ireland boxing team. They've succeeded in getting 7 out of their team of 9 boxers to the medal stages, a phenomenal success rate for a country their size.



Cough, cough, Billy Walsh, cough, cough
Cough, cough, Irish Sports Council funded High Performance Unit, cough, cough


----------



## Delboy

Is the North of Ireland a 'country'? Just askin


----------



## Purple

Delboy said:


> Is the North of Ireland a 'country'? Just askin



It's a province, part of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, doesn't like Popery. It is commonly referred to as Ulsssster and it usually says NO!


----------



## mathepac

TarfHead said:


> Cough, cough, Billy Walsh, cough, cough
> Cough, cough, Irish Sports Council funded High Performance Unit, cough, cough


*All Ireland* High Performance Unit / funding, a success story in its own right.



Delboy said:


> Is the North of Ireland a 'country'? Just askin


In Commonwealth Games terms "Yes" as is the IOM and various groupings of Pacific Islands.


----------



## Delboy

So it's a 'country' to make up the numbers. I see


----------



## mathepac

Delboy said:


> So it's a 'country' to make up the numbers. I see


Yeah I guess, just like the "Ireland" rugby team that competes in the 6 Nations etc isn't a country.


----------



## Purple

mathepac said:


> Yeah I guess, just like the "Ireland" rugby team that competes in the 6 Nations etc isn't a country.



And the Welsh and Scottish and English ones...and the English and Welsh and Scottish and Northern Irish ones that complete in soccer. 
Of all the teams above that compete in rugby or soccer competitions the only one that represents a sovereign state is the Republic of Ireland soccer team.
Then again, who cares? The less all that nationalism rubbish matters the better.


----------



## mathepac

Purple said:


> ...Of all the teams above that compete in rugby or soccer competitions the only one that represents a sovereign state is the Republic of Ireland soccer team. ...


So what?



Purple said:


> ... The less all that nationalism rubbish matters the better.


In the context of the commonwealth games it seems to have got you and others exercised.


Back to my original point - well done to the Northern Ireland boxing team that got 7 of 9 representatives to the medal stages. A great achievement


----------



## Sunny

What has any of this got to do what people are watching tv? 

Anyway it's the Commonwealth Games. I think Bolt summed it up nicely. 

http://m.independent.ie/sport/other...lled-commonwealth-games-a-bit-s-30474787.html


----------



## mathepac

Sunny said:


> What has any of this got to do what people are watching tv?  ...


Coz it's like on TV, not RTE necessarily but BBC1,2 & 3. Oh and the Northern Ireland boxers are doing very well in the competition. 7 out of 9 boxers through to the medal stages. And it's on the telly. Did I mention that?


----------



## Sunny

mathepac said:


> Coz it's like on TV, not RTE necessarily but BBC1,2 & 3. Oh and the Northern Ireland boxers are doing very well in the competition. 7 out of 9 boxers through to the medal stages. And it's on the telly. Did I mention that?



What has congratulating the Northern Ireland boxing team got to do with anything about what people are watching on TV? 

If you are right, can I just say congratulations to all the horses that won at the Galway Races. Great achievement and they should be very proud. 

And by the way, the boxers did great but ask them directly where a commonwealth medal ranks in their list of achievements. It is behind European, world and Olympic medals because they know the level of competition.


----------



## mathepac

Sunny said:


> What has congratulating the Northern Ireland boxing team got to do with anything about what people are watching on TV? ...


I'm watching the commonwealth games boxing on TV and I'm a person and a poster. Congratulating the NI boxers is akin to someone else commenting on a good TV show or series or other sports event., for example, "Great hurling match on the telly last Sunday, congratulations to Tipperary hurlers on a fine display."


Sunny said:


> ...  If you are right, can I just say congratulations to all the horses that won at the Galway Races. Great achievement and they should be very proud. ...


That would normally happen by logically grouping the horses by owner, trainer or jockey. e.g. "Congratulations to the Dessie Hughes stable who turned out 7 winning horses out of 9 entrants at the Galway races."


Sunny said:


> ...  And by the way, the boxers did great but ask them directly where a commonwealth medal ranks in their list of achievements. It is behind European, world and Olympic medals because they know the level of competition.


A boxer can only compete against whoever is in the ring with them. A lot of the boxers competing at the Commonwealth games are national, continental, inter-continental or Olympic medallists and boxers can only improve by competing against the best their sport has to offer.

But improvement is not just about the technical aspects of the sport itself. It's about being away from home and the tensions and stresses associated with big crowds, noise, excitement etc - just like for your horses at race-meetings.

Naturally, there is no question about me being wrong here .


----------



## Purple

mathepac said:


> So what?
> 
> In the context of the commonwealth games it seems to have got you and others exercised.
> 
> 
> Back to my original point - well done to the Northern Ireland boxing team that got 7 of 9 representatives to the medal stages. A great achievement



You are getting the wrong end of stick here. I am not bothered about what flags people salute or any of that stuff. It's great to see boxers from this Island doing well. I was adding to the point that sports teams don't always represent sovereign states and it's not just an Irish thing. The team from this island that does represent a sovereign state is probably the lowest ranking of them all!


----------



## mathepac

mathepac said:


> ... Naturally, there is no question about me being wrong here .


Aaarrgghh! I made a mistake! There are nine (9 !!) Norn Ir'n boxers through to the medal stages. I just caught one of the NI women winning over her Indian opponent before the lunch-time telly news. She'll be facing the English Olympic champion in the final bout.


Purple said:


> ... The team from this island that does represent a sovereign state is probably the lowest ranking of them all!


Untrue. Based on population size and participation in the sport, we are one of the most successful amateur boxing nations in the world. That's the reason for the investment on the all-island high performance training for boxers already mentioned.


----------



## Purple

mathepac said:


> Untrue. Based on population size and participation in the sport, we are one of the most successful amateur boxing nations in the world. That's the reason for the investment on the all-island high performance training for boxers already mentioned.


 eh? 
I was talking about association football (soccer ball, soccer or just football). 
I'm all for all island sporting bodies and teams. There's enough the divides us without sport being another.


----------



## mathepac

Purple said:


> eh?
> I was talking about association football (soccer ball, soccer or just football).
> I'm all for all island sporting bodies and teams. There's enough the divides us without sport being another.


Apologies for not making the association.


----------



## Marion

Bates Motel - a psychological thriller.  It's  on Netflix. 

Marion

Ps: Scary!


----------



## IsleOfMan

Slap. An Australian drama that runs over 8 episodes. Interesting enough so far after watching two episodes.


----------



## Purple

The West Wing is now on Sky. Every Episode.


----------



## TarfHead

Finished watching House of Cards Season II on Netflix at the weekend.

Very good, Kevin Spacey is great when he has the right material.


----------



## RainyDay

ParkLane said:


> Slap. An Australian drama that runs over 8 episodes. Interesting enough so far after watching two episodes.



The book was excellent, but I thought the TV version was dreadfully slow.


----------



## Vanilla

Brought Breaking Bad on holidays with us as I hoped we'd have a bit more time to watch and had heard from so many people how good it was. 

And....meh! Watched two episodes before we gave up.

The only things I'm watching on TV now ( and when I say watching, actually I mean I'm taping on Sky + and watching sporadically) are Gardeners World and the Great British Bake-off, I am the classic definition of middle-aged.


----------



## Sunny

Vanilla said:


> Brought Breaking Bad on holidays with us as I hoped we'd have a bit more time to watch and had heard from so many people how good it was.
> 
> And....meh! Watched two episodes before we gave up.


 
Are you allowed to say that?? I am on series 2 at the moment and working through it. It's very good but after the spending the last couple of years listening to how I didn't know what I was missing, I hope it gets better!


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> The only things I'm watching on TV now ( and when I say watching, actually I mean I'm taping on Sky + and watching sporadically) are Gardeners World and the Great British Bake-off, I am the classic definition of* a *middle-aged *Women *.


I fixed that for you


----------



## Purple

Sunny said:


> Are you allowed to say that?? I am on series 2 at the moment and working through it. It's very good but after the spending the last couple of years listening to how I didn't know what I was missing, I hope it gets better!


It is but you have to see it for what it is; it's a character study of how a normal middle-class, middle-aged man can become "the bad guy".


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> It is but you have to see it for what it is; it's a character study of how a normal middle-class, middle-aged man can become "the bad guy".




Oooh, thanks for clarifying that for me, I guess I just didn't appreciate the hidden depths, being a middle aged woman and all that. Silly old me, I thought I should find it entertaining.


----------



## Sunny

Vanilla said:


> Oooh, thanks for clarifying that for me, I guess I just didn't appreciate the hidden depths, being a middle aged woman and all that. Silly old me, I thought I should find it entertaining.


 
Don't worry your pretty little head about it.


----------



## Vanilla

Sunny said:


> Don't worry your pretty little head about it.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Oooh, thanks for clarifying that for me, I guess I just didn't appreciate the hidden depths, being a middle aged woman and all that. Silly old me, I thought I should find it entertaining.



When I finished it I felt a sense of relief! It's like watching one of those Russian plays


----------



## Firefly

Started watching Suits the other night. I think it's fantastic!


----------



## STEINER

The Saboteurs on RTE2 Fridays after 10.30pm is a good WW2 story.


----------



## Vanessa

STEINER said:


> The Saboteurs on RTE2 Fridays after 10.30pm is a good WW2 story.


Very good as is The Americans which some might have thought was far fetched except that the scenario actually occurred


----------



## notagardener

'Sketch new comedy sketch show set in Cork - absolutely dire - Jason Byrne on next to show them how to do comedy


----------



## Marion

Making a Murderer. Netflix.

Riveting TV.

Marion


----------



## Firefly

Watching a super series - only one season made but I think they'll do more - it's called "Top of the Lake" and it's brilliant.


----------



## Firefly

Finished Top of the Lake last night - excellent & highly recommended.


----------



## Firefly

Watching "Black Mirror" at the moment. Only 6 episodes. Really really good.


----------



## Purple

Orphan Black on Netflix is very good.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Orphan Black on Netflix is very good.



Added to the lisht!


----------



## amtc

Part 3 of The Investigator on UTV tonight. I'm addicted. Maybe too reality TV but fascinating


----------



## amtc

Oh and if feeling down I always watch Would I lie to you?


----------



## Firefly

Watching a show called Rectify - it's a bit of a slow burner, but intriguing all the same.


----------



## Firefly

Watching The Americans at the moment. Series 4. It's a bit slow but Kerri Russell keeps me coming back!


----------



## Firefly

The Americans was pretty good and Kerri did her part, fair play....that hair!

Really enjoyed The Night Of and also Stranger Things - the opening tune for the latter is amaazing.


----------



## Delboy

2nd season of Narcos  is out on Netflix tomorrow. Quailty show


----------



## Firefly

Delboy said:


> 2nd season of Narcos  is out on Netflix tomorrow. Quailty show



All episodes available too at the same time....that's the weekend sorted thanks!


----------



## Andarma

Firefly, where did you watch season 4 of The Americans? I'm getting tired of waiting for RTE to show it. It's not on Netflix from what I can see.


----------



## TarfHead

Thumbs up for The Night Of.  We have watched 5 of the 8 episodes so far and recommend it.

Herself and the two teenagers watched Stranger Things and they all loved it.


----------



## Firefly

Terminator2 on ITV4 with some cheeky mid-week beers. Best sequel ever??


----------



## Purple

Watched The Siege of Jodotville on Netflix. Amazing story of the Irish Army in the Congo.


----------



## Firefly

Purple said:


> Watched The Siege of Jodotville on Netflix. Amazing story of the Irish Army in the Congo.



Yeah, I'm very interested in watching this.


----------



## Firefly

Watching The Fall, season 3. It's good enough but a bit slow so far.


----------



## Firefly

Started watching Fargo last week. It's very good. Minnesota seems like a pretty mad place. Those accents alone!


----------



## Betsy Og

Finished watching Redwater last night. Overall I thought it wasn't bad. The oirishy bits you have to become immune to, but I didn't really notice them after the first couple of episodes. Still a few "I doubt anyone has ever said that" bits of dialogue here and there, but I thought the acting was quite good. The plot wasn't bad, it looked good on screen.

I know that all sounds a bit 'faint praise', but it was very watchable (esp. from episode 3 on).


----------



## Firefly

House of Cards Season 5. Jumped the Shark methinks.


----------



## Deiseblue

Watching the confederations cup , far more competitive than I originally envisaged & high skill levels .


----------



## Purple

Watched "You, Me, Her" on Netflix; quirky, funny and brilliant dialogue.


----------



## Firefly

Watched "Get Out" last night - very good!


----------



## Firefly

Watched another thriller a few weeks ago called Don't Breathe - it's deadly!


----------



## Firefly

Should really have put all these together, but watched an interesting documentary the other night about Bill Ackman's _BigShort_(!) on Herbalife called Betting on Zero.


----------



## Firefly

Watching way too much telly at the moment but watched Lady Macbeth last night. It was quite good in fairness and worth watching.


----------



## Marion

Dr Foster. Series 2 ep 2 tonight. BBC 1

Marion


----------



## Purple

Watched "From Russia to Iran" on C4. Levison Wood walked down through the Caucasus, starting in Armenia then through Georgia (maybe the most beautiful place I've ever seen) etc., ending in Iran. Absolutely fascinating. Modern, open Tehran was a real surprise, with women and men dressed in modern clothes and mixing freely.


----------



## Firefly

Watching "Ray Donovan" at the moment and really enjoying it.


----------



## odyssey06

Strike on BBC1 ... based on the crime novels of "Robert Galbraith" (aka JK Rowling).

I've recorded this on TV5 on Virgin Media... looking forward to it... repeated Friday night for interested franco-philes \ people who can tolerate subtitles:
http://europe.tv5monde.com/en/tv-shows/cinema/la-femme-aux-cheveux-rouges

I watched first couple of episodes of Belgian detective series Professor T on More 4... not sure if I'll continue, bit too quirky and mysteries not interesting enough.

I'm looking forward to the start of scifi anthology series Electric Dreams on Channel 4 this sunday... based on the stories of Philip K Dick (inspiration for Blade Runner, Total Recall).

And Bridget and Eamonn and their four to six children are back on RTE2 next Tuesday


----------



## Firefly

Is anyone watching Mr. Mercedes? I read the book about 2 years ago but the tv series is much better. Brendan Gleeson is very good and there's some good Irish humour in it too.


----------



## odyssey06

Firefly said:


> Is anyone watching Mr. Mercedes? I read the book about 2 years ago but the tv series is much better. Brendan Gleeson is very good and there's some good Irish humour in it too.



I've recorded the eps so far but haven't gotten a chance to actually watch them yet... it seems to be getting v good reviews here and in the States.


----------



## Firefly

odyssey06 said:


> I've recorded the eps so far but haven't gotten a chance to actually watch them yet... it seems to be getting v good reviews here and in the States.



I think there are only 2 episodes left anyway so if you wait another 2 weeks you should be able to binge watch the lot.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Enjoying the double bill of Mammon on RTE2 Friday nights


----------



## Betsy Og

Watching Season 1 of Outlander on my Android streamer yoke. The show is not exactly pacey but lovely to look at....and the scenery is nice too... (ref Caitriona Balfe )


----------



## cremeegg

Acceptable risk. A thriller set in Dublin, a bit stretched and some very implausible plotting yet an intriguing set up and it draws you in from the beginning. Some great actors too.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Firefly said:


> Is anyone watching Mr. Mercedes? I read the book about 2 years ago but the tv series is much better. Brendan Gleeson is very good and there's some good Irish humour in it too.



Enjoying it a lot, love Brendan Gleeson.  There are some very good young actors in it too, Harry Treadaway as Brady is frightening


----------



## odyssey06

Mr Mercedes was powerful stuff... I found the tone at times a little off. The treadaway character is like sth from Seven... whereas brendan gleeson's chracter, going on rants in bars etc... seems like two different worlds. I would rather follow a detective like Harry Bosch into that world and leave our Brendan chasing career criminals and shysters etc


----------



## Sue Ellen

odyssey06 said:


> Mr Mercedes was powerful stuff... I found the tone at times a little off. The treadaway character is like sth from Seven... whereas brendan gleeson's chracter, going on rants in bars etc... seems like two different worlds. I would rather follow a detective like Harry Bosch into that world and leave our Brendan chasing career criminals and shysters etc



I thought the romance angles/scenes were silly and didn't add to the programme at all but other than that it is excellent.


----------



## odyssey06

Sue Ellen said:


> I thought the romance angles/scenes were silly and didn't add to the programme at all but other than that it is excellent.



Yeah, the raunchy widow next door, and the two kids who helped him out with the tech side of the investigations... normally they are not placed in the same series as someone from the abyss like Mr Mercedes. But then again, that is the world we live in.

It's powerful stuff but maybe I'm too sensitive to Stephen King's abilities to pull on the emotional levers... and to imagine 'visceral' situations (I just watched Gerald's Game... yikes!).


----------



## Firefly

Watched Stranger Things 2 - enjoyable and worth watching


----------



## Betsy Og

Season 2 of Outlander was very good, great pick up in pace. Follows the Jacobite rising of 1745 (Bonny Prince Charlie), good historical accuracy as regards the battles etc., very enjoyable.


----------



## Firefly

Started watching Borgen the other night. A bit slow to start but the reviews are good so will stick with it. Anyone watch it?


----------



## Firefly

Started watching Derry Girls on Netflix last night. Hilarious!!!


----------



## beautfan

Agree, very funny. 

Enjoying This Way Up very much too.


----------



## Purple

Just watched "The Boys" on AMazon Prime. Very dark but brilliant.

The Man in the High Castle is also very good.


----------



## TarfHead

I was late into *Succession* and binge-watched Season 1 before Season 2 started.  It's rare to have a prime-time show (HBO/SKY Atlantic) in which there are no heroes, one where you want them all to fail.


----------



## Firefly

TarfHead said:


> I was late into *Succession* and binge-watched Season 1 before Season 2 started.  It's rare to have a prime-time show (HBO/SKY Atlantic) in which there are no heroes, one where you want them all to fail.


Is it any good?


----------



## TarfHead

Firefly said:


> Is it any good?



Define 'good' 

It's a drama said to be loosely modelled on Rupert Murdoch's family.  A monster of a patriarch builds a media empire and his children make power moves against him and each other to succeed him.  I've seen it labelled as a comedy-drama.  While there are no straight out comedy lines, there is much to enjoy.  The principal characters all have zero redeeming qualities.  I spent the first 2/3 episodes thinking "when does it get good" but once it hit its stride, I was hooked.


----------



## beautfan

It's just a fascinating show isn't it. 

It's my current favourite......  I think it is anyway. 

I can see myself rewatching Succession and changing my mind about characters. I love Greg the most at present then it's Shive, then it's Kendall, then Roman.  

So far I have consistently not liked Connor but that may change.


----------



## odyssey06

Succession... I didnt think I was going to like it even after the pilot. Its a slow burner. The season 1 finale is compelling TV especially the scene as Kendall walks to deliver his message (avoiding spoilers).


----------



## Conan

Watched Sinead O’Connor on Frid. Last time she was on the Late Late she was a “Catholic” Bishop. This time she was a “Muslim” in a hijab. I wonder what she will be the next time?


----------



## Up Rovers

Anyone watching Mr. Mercedes with the fabulous Brendan Gleeson?  Fairly gruesome but worth a watch.  Would have to say that all the actors have been very good so far.


----------



## odyssey06

*bump*

On wednesday 24th March, BBC4 will be airing the documentary *France 1939: One Last Summer*.

I caught this first time around and it is a poignant documentary mixing home movies, diaries and letters to tell the story of that last, bittersweet summer.
I think it would be appreciated by anyone interested in the interwar period, or France in general.


----------



## WolfeTone

Conan said:


> Watched Sinead O’Connor on Frid. Last time she was on the Late Late she was a “Catholic” Bishop. This time she was a “Muslim” in a hijab. I wonder what she will be the next time?



Sinéad is one of our nations treasures. Superb singer, unique in tone (to my ears anyway) and great songwriter. 
A troubled soul she finds solace in her theological studies and she conveys her meaning and understanding of life through religious doctrine. 
She is not alone in that regard.


----------



## deanpark

McDonald & Dodds. Great Sunday night ITV 2 hour crime caper.  Sharply written. Good cast and guest actors.


----------



## odyssey06

deanpark said:


> McDonald & Dodds. Great Sunday night ITV 2 hour crime caper.  Sharply written. Good cast and guest actors.


Aye I like the ones that are wrapped up in one sitting and not strung out into 6-10 episodes.


----------



## joe sod

"bargain loving brits in the sun" on channel 5 every Sunday night . Not a big fan of benidorm and that sort of holiday but after a year of lockdowns and negativity this is positively exotic.


----------



## Purple

joe sod said:


> "bargain loving brits in the sun" on channel 5 every Sunday night . Not a big fan of benidorm and that sort of holiday but after a year of lockdowns and negativity this is positively exotic.


Sorry but that sounds like a nightmare. Having "Bargain Loving", "Brits" and "Benidorm" in the same sentence...


----------



## joe sod

It's not what you think it is, take out "Brits" and put in people,  it's not lager louts and that stereotypes,  it's just people mostly retired wanting to live the best life they can as cheaply as they can on their limited incomes, that's all. Alot of eccentrics and oddballs but that's what makes it good viewing.


----------



## odyssey06

joe sod said:


> "bargain loving brits in the sun" on channel 5 every Sunday night . Not a big fan of benidorm and that sort of holiday but after a year of lockdowns and negativity this is positively exotic.


Speaking of bargain brits, I don't seem to have Channel 5 on my VM channels. 
I understand they are planning a new set of adaptations of the Inspector Dalgliesh crime series by PD James - previously played by Roy Marsden on ITV in the 1980s.
Some of their content is now turning up on RTE e.g. new version of All Creatures Great and Small. 
So hopefully this gets picked up.


----------



## Firefly

WolfeTone said:


> Sinéad is one of our nations treasures. Superb singer, unique in tone (to my ears anyway) and great songwriter.
> A troubled soul she finds solace in her theological studies and she conveys her meaning and understanding of life through religious doctrine.
> She is not alone in that regard.


Every now and again myself & herself open a bottle of wine and crank up the stereo. Sinéad always makes an appearance. In fact, the last time, we played Sinéad first and it was a disaster as it was impossible to follow it up with anything else really. 
Wolf is getting married, The emperor's new clothes, Mandinka up really load. Really superb music and leaves Alanis in the dust!


----------



## deanpark

odyssey06 said:


> Speaking of bargain brits, I don't seem to have Channel 5 on my VM channels.
> I understand they are planning a new set of adaptations of the Inspector Dalgliesh crime series by PD James - previously played by Roy Marsden on ITV in the 1980s.
> Some of their content is now turning up on RTE e.g. new version of All Creatures Great and Small.
> So hopefully this gets picked up.


I binned the Virgin Media some time back and got a satellite dish and a Freesat box (which has Channel 5 - good 80s music series on Friday nights at the moment). For the same price of my annual sub to VM I got telly for life. I can set up record for radio programmes from BBC etc which I love doing. Maybe you can do this on Virgin Media now but not when I got rid of it in 2018. Can't praise the Freesat enough!


----------



## odyssey06

deanpark said:


> I binned the Virgin Media some time back and got a satellite dish and a Freesat box (which has Channel 5 - good 80s music series on Friday nights at the moment). For the same price of my annual sub to VM I got telly for life. I can set up record for radio programmes from BBC etc which I love doing. Maybe you can do this on Virgin Media now but not when I got rid of it in 2018. Can't praise the Freesat enough!


Stuck with VM I'm afraid, satellite not an option.  

You still can't record radio, I use the Sounds app now though you may have only 28 days to listen for some content.


----------



## mathepac

"Animal Einsteins" with Chris Packham.  Try to get a look at the episode where an entomologist introduces an infective agent into an ant colony.  HSE, Dept of Health, politicians, etc do your best to keep up -  you have yet to develop the intelligence of ants.


----------



## Deiseblue

Crock of gold : a few rounds with Shane MacGowan.
A film by Julian Temple , what a life Shane has had - tortured , bedevilled by drink and drugs but what a genius who enjoyed some great times.
Sad to see how shook he is currently.


----------



## geri

Deiseblue said:


> Crock of gold : a few rounds with Shane MacGowan.
> A film by Julian Temple , what a life Shane has had - tortured , bedevilled by drink and drugs but what a genius who enjoyed some great times.
> Sad to see how shook he is currently.


Where can this be watched?


----------



## Deiseblue

It was on BBC 4 last Tuesday night, I’m sure they’ll repeat it.
The other alternative is perhaps the BBC player if you can access it.


----------



## odyssey06

Judge Judy is adjudicating on a stolen horse - bought jointly and taken by one party. 
Always seems more interested in the horses, dogs and car crashes than random cases.

Ah, we'll miss her when she is gone


----------



## W200

Homelands
I didn't watch it first time around so only catching up now . On season six at the moment . Great entertainment BUT there have been a few times when honestly I didn't have a clue what was going on . Now of course i couldn't admit that to those watching with me . I am only prepared to admit it on a public forum .
Perhaps its just me but does anyone else feel that some of the plot twists and turns in series like this would " scramble your head " and are probably meant to . 
Wonder how many people would own up to watching something and admitting to being completely lost .
NOW I do understand that if you want chewing gum for the brain just stick with " Mrs Brown,s boys "
What is the most confusing show you have watched.


----------



## odyssey06

For some reason in these times I am going back to John le Carre. Certainly a covid free zone form of escapism.

I heard an excellent bbc radio adaptation with Simon Russell Beale and was in two kinds whether to stick with radio or tv...

Heard v good things about the bbc tv adaptations so went with:

A Perfect Spy and now Smileys People.
(available on dailymotion streaming)


----------



## jan

Recently watched all of Prime Suspect - had not seen any of it before - wow.. for me its the pioneer of detective crime drama.. seriously in awe of Helen Mirren as an actress now


----------



## odyssey06

I missed it first time around, but I've been watching The Detectorists. A gentle BBC4 comedy with wonderful performances from Toby Jones and Mackenzie Crook. I found it a nice way to unwind with a 30 minute episode before bed.

They are metal *detectorists *not metal detectors - detectors are the tools detectorists use 

The lovely theme song sets the tone very well.


----------



## odyssey06

Also on the TV front, am racking up a high body count between More4's *Crimson Rivers* (atmospheric, but plots are daft), BBC4's *Beck *(though Beck hardly features anymore) and Alibi's *Annika *(though the main detective's habit of addressing the camera directly is distracting).

I prefer it when the murder \ crime \ mystery is resolved at the end of the episode rather than those long drawn out mini series.


----------

